# Sony's "New" HTS-S360



## Maverick22587

I'm surprised there isn't any threads about this. I'm planning on getting it to hook it up to my PS3. Does any one own it? If so, post your impressions. I couldn't find any reviews for it, has any one read anything about it?


----------



## mivey1

I too am looking at the Sony s360. I have a soney s350 blueray and the 360 seems to interface nicely. Also, the slim design of the receiver is a must for me because of limited shelve space. Here's my problem: The speakers are hardwired with a sony proprietary clip to connect to the reciever. My house is prewired for surround sound thru the attic. I contacted sony to see if they have adapters or sell male/female clip sets I can attach to my existing wiring. They don't. It appears the only option they offer is use the supplied wiring and run it across the floor! BTW cutting the speaker's wires voids the warranty.


I'm open to other brands but must have the slim reciever height and don't need another dvd or blueray that is included with most of the slim ITB systems.


Suggestions/solutions anyone?


----------



## mivey1

I


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mivey1* /forum/post/16438955
> 
> 
> i too am looking at the sony s360. I have a soney s350 blueray and the 360 seems to interface nicely. Also, the slim design of the receiver is a must for me because of limited shelve space. Here's my problem: The speakers are hardwired with a sony proprietary clip to connect to the reciever. My house is prewired for surround sound thru the attic. I contacted sony to see if they have adapters or sell male/female clip sets i can attach to my existing wiring. They don't. It appears the only option they offer is use the supplied wiring and run it across the floor! Btw cutting the speaker's wires voids the warranty.
> 
> 
> I'm open to other brands but must have the slim reciever height and don't need another dvd or blueray that is included with most of the slim itb systems.
> 
> 
> Suggestions/solutions anyone?


----------



## TheLunitik

I have a sub and amp already that I got free for helping a friend hook up his new home theater system. I was wondering if this receiver will let me use my this sub/amp instead of the supplied one?


----------



## knutzin357




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maverick22587* /forum/post/16438073
> 
> 
> I'm surprised there isn't any threads about this. I'm planning on getting it to hook it up to my PS3. Does any one own it? If so, post your impressions. I couldn't find any reviews for it, has any one read anything about it?



+1, was thinking of the same option, but worried about the amount of wires


----------



## Maverick22587

I have the same questions you guys do. It looks like not a lot of people own it. The only thing stopping me from buying it is that there isn't any reviews on the damn thing.


----------



## GizmoDVD

I saw it last week at Frys - slick looking.


----------



## PAUL250268

What did it sound like?


Paul


----------



## DaGamePimp

*mivey1*,


The easy solution there is to simply splice the supplied Sony speaker wires into your existing wires (no cutting required, simply twist & tape them with electrical tape and hide them or if you are handy with a soldering iron you can go that route). The ends that go into the speakers are just bare wire, the proprietary connection is at the receiver.


Not sure if you plan to use your own speakers or not but the issue there is that the Sony systems are designed to be used with the speakers that it comes with as they have uncommon Ohm ratings, the center is 1.5 Ohm and the rest are 3 Ohm. So any normal 6-8 Ohm home speaker will not perform as it should and could possibly damage the Sony receiver (probably would not but possible).


*TheLunitik*,


You can use an amp or powered sub with the Sony as long as it has the proper speaker level inputs, just don't expect much in the way of sound quality at higher DB levels. The Sony receiver does not have any line level pre-outs.



Jason


----------



## luccadrake

*Finally found a review of this system outside of SonyStyle website....this posted on Amazon.com yesterday:*


5.0 out of 5 stars

Great sound, good price and easy set up., May 17, 2009

By D. Chandler - See all my reviews

(REAL NAME)


When I recently bought a new Sony 40" LCD TV I discovered the TV speakers were better than my old cheapie surround sound system. I then bought this Sony HTSS360. I'm a long way from an audio expert but I know good sound when I hear it and this system has it all the way from the high to the low pitched sounds. I can now hear even faint sounds/sound effects I never knew existed with my old sound system. Between the new TV and this surround sound system all my existing DVD's are like watching all new movies. It may be a little on the subjective side but my movies appear to have better color and clarity than when the feed was direct from my DVD player. Very easy to set up and play using one remote with the Bravia Sync. In my case just two HDMI cables, sat box and DVD player, to the receiver and one HDMI out to the TV, easy.


----------



## Bczinski

I know this is a sound system but what if you need or want to use headphones. Is there anyway to do this with this system?


----------



## DaGamePimp

One way I know of to utilize headphones would be by using a speaker level to line level adapter and then a headphone mix-amp. The SQ would probably be pretty poor but technically speaking it should work. Or if your TV has HDMI and a headphone jack you should be able to run the audio into the TV via HDMI from the Sony and then use the TV as your headphone amp.


Jason


----------



## trevor_daniles

hi all, i own the HTSS2000. i am very ahppy with it but i'm thinking of upgrading to HT-SS2300 . from what i understand, HT-SS2300 is 1080p/ 24 compatible. I thought my old system was compatible but appartanly not. so what is this HTS-S360 ? is this next in line ? is this the new model. What is the difference b/w the two previous versions?


to Mivey1, i had the same problem too with my HTSS2000. you dont have to buy anything new. you simply connect the Sony wire with the clip to the back of the receiver as you normally would. but instead of connecting the wires to the back of the speakers, you connect to your the existing wires already installed in your home and tape them together w/ electric tape.


----------



## filipp2442

Also does it do HDMI audio processing like the SS2300?


----------



## nathos

I've had my HT-SS360 for a couple weeks now, and overall I'm very happy with it. It's a great value for around $300!


The sound is great for the room I have it in (surprisingly, I have to keep the sub turned down), and the HDMI switching works very well.


I had speaker wire already run along my walls for the surround speakers, so I purchased a full set of connectors from an eBay seller (bogue_engineering) that I twisted onto the ends of my existing wire, then sealed with heat shrink tubing. I mounted the rear speakers using inexpensive Monoprice wall mounts. Everything looks and works very well.


I programmed the system into my Harmony Remote using the HT-SS2300 codes. The SS360 seems to be just a cosmetic upgrade to the SS2300.


The auto-calibration with the included microphone worked fine, though it wasn't really necessary for my room.


Note that there is no on-screen display output to your television, so you'll need to look at the small LED display on the front of the receiver when navigating its menus. It's not too big of a deal, as you'll probably rarely need to use the menus after your initial setup & calibration.


The system does do HDMI audio processing, and for that reason does not pass audio through to your display device. I have an Xbox 360, a Playstation 3, and an AppleTV all connected through the receiver. 1080p video gets passed through without problems to my Sony SXRD television. The receiver does seem to remember your A.F.D. settings on a per-input basis.


I don't recall if there's a dynamic range compression feature, but I may look into it as the system is a little too loud for me to play games on late at night without disturbing others, even at low volumes (mostly subwoofer 'boom').


----------



## GenTso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nathos* /forum/post/16521012
> 
> 
> Note that there is to on-screen display output to your television, so you'll need to look at the small LED display on the front of the receiver when navigating its menus.



This is Sony's third upgrade on the same basic model in three years and they still have the pain-in-the-___ LED menus? The tiny screen and cryptic menu options makes it so hard when trying to fine tune the system. How hard is it to do this, Sony? I have friends who have on-screen menus with the DVD upscaling HTIBs so it can't be the HDMI causing the problem.


This is a deal breaker for me. I'm willing to hold on to my ss-2000 for a little longer.


----------



## Maverick22587

Cnet.com just reviewed it. It looks like its a great buy for the price while giving great features.


----------



## jortiz82

i got these question to be answered by some one that owns the s360

does the s360 upscale video analog through hdmi to 1080p?

does it sound good while playing music?(read on cnet that was a issue)

is 5.1 and 7.1 a huge difference?


----------



## ktwenebo

I just bought the sony HTS-S360 and waiting to take delivery of it tomorrow. I read the review on Cnet and they graded it well. It performs well with movies but not with music i guess, this according to Cnet.


Anyways, when i get things setup which should be this weekend i will chime in with my thoughts.


----------



## bicker1

Could someone please highlight the differences between the "new" HTS-S360 and the original HTSS360 discussed in THIS thread?


----------



## Lemina




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bicker1* /forum/post/16600343
> 
> 
> Could someone please highlight the differences between the "new" HTS-S360 and the original HTSS360 discussed in THIS thread?



If you are referring to the HT-SS2300, then check out this post I made in that thread.


Basically it has mostly been stripped down from last year's version, but it has also added some features. If you are choosing a HTIB receiver just from aesthetic looks to match the recently released BDP-S360 and BDP-S560 Blu-ray players, I would go for this newer receiver. If you have the older BDP-S350 or BDP-S550 players, then go for the older receiver. Sony made these receivers to compliment existing standalone Blu-ray players.


----------



## bicker1

Thanks for the info.


I still cannot get any information from Sony about a release date for the BDV-E300. Grrr...


----------



## paisita18

Just ordered my hts 360... Ill post some impressions when i get it...


ps: big river has it at a very good price.. go check if your interested...


----------



## Szyszka

So I have finally received and set up the above referenced home theater system. I have it connected to PS3 and Philips Upscaling DVD Player (Model DVP5982) and old' Samsung LCD (Model LN-S3296D). All connections are via the HDMI cables.


For PS3 I have it set up the audio per instructions found elsewhere on this forum (Linear PCM). The receiver is left on AFD STD option and everything works (and sounds) great. As a side note - it took me a while to realize that not all Blu-Ray discs carry LPCM soundtrack. The only two I own right now (March of the Penguins and David Gilmour: Remember That Night - Live At The Royal Albert Hall) do not. Hence, I was initially upset' that the latter disc played only in Dolby TrueHD and I could not get the LPCM option to show. Well, go figure: I could not do it because it was not there to begin with.


Now, to the DVD setup (note: I know that I can use the PS3 to play the DVDs but sometimes I just find it easier to use the player plus I need this setup for playing DVDs issued for other regions). I thought that when I leave the receiver on the AFD STD option, it should get the sound from the source as it was encoded. In the case of a typical DVD, it would be Dolby Surround 5.1. However, when I play the movie, the display always (briefly) shows 2.0 CH message. The only time I get the surround mode is when I enable one of the sound fields available (such as PRO LOGIC II Movie).


Question: is this the proper way to view the DVDs? Do I need to enable one of the sound fields? Why doesn't the receiver automatically sense the soundtrack encoded on the disc when the AFD STD field is enabled. Any help in finding an answer to this question would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## samsurd2

^^JMO but I'd check to see how the audio set-up in the Philips DVD player is configured.


----------



## paisita18

Ok so I was just setting up my new htss360 and I am officially pissed..


how can they only provide less than 10 feet of speaker wire for your front surrounds and less than 6 feet for you center chanel...


and I am also short on one of my rear sorround speakers..


you guys think that sony would provide me with longer cables...










I have all my speaker set up but I cant hide the cables because they are to short, also I cant put my center channel up near my celing because of the 6 foot speaker wire...


damm im pissed..



sorry guys just venting..


----------



## bicker1

How long are the cables for the rear speakers? (I need about 35 feet.) Are longer cables possible?


----------



## paisita18

you out of luck buddy, the rear wires are only 30 feet long.. I also needed about 35 to be able to hide the wires..


----------



## paisita18

it just keeps getting better.. they say they dont sell individula speaker wires for this system..


so now i would have to spend an extra 55 bucks to get all five wires so that i can use the rear wires (wich are longer) for the front wires...


----------



## bicker1

So they do sell longer wires; $55 is worth it to me.


----------



## paisita18

no they dont sell longer wire.. they sell the set of five wires (again) but what i will do is use the rear wires and use them as my front wire and one front wire i will use it as my center channel wire.. really frustrating really..


----------



## bicker1

Oh! So they don't have any wires long enough to reach to our back speakers? And their wiring is proprietary, right? Is there any way to make your own?


----------



## samsurd2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bicker1* /forum/post/16697006
> 
> 
> Oh! So they don't have any wires long enough to reach to our back speakers? And their wiring is proprietary, right? Is there any way to make your own?



A quick look at the manual indicates that the proprietary connections are only on the receiver but that the connections on the speakers are spring clips. That means you can splice an extension into the supplied wires and make them any length you need to reach the speakers. I did this with an old Toshiba HTIB several years ago for the same reason (supplied wires too short for surround speaker locations). It works just fine.


----------



## paisita18

yes thats what Im going to be doing.. I called sony and told them that I was having some issues with my rear speaker wire.. so they are going to send me a (wire kit) wich includes al five wires..


please dont judge me for saying a little lie


----------



## Maverick22587

Seems like every one is happy with this system with the exception of the wires. Do any of you guys have any complaints about the "performance" of the system??


Also whats the best way to place the speakers to get a theater effect? I'm new to this audio thing, and I'm on the fence about getting this system.


----------



## paisita18

I am actually pretty happy with the sound. dont worry about the placement, the manual has a diagram of the best positions and the calibration mic does a great job at setting the levels for the speakers and sub.


I am using a ps3 and I have it set up to LCPM and I was trying out the dark night last night and it sounded great...


still pissed at the wire though...


----------



## Maverick22587




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paisita18* /forum/post/16718587
> 
> 
> I am actually pretty happy with the sound. dont worry about the placement, the manual has a diagram of the best positions and the calibration mic does a great job at setting the levels for the speakers and sub.
> 
> 
> I am using a ps3 and I have it set up to LCPM and I was trying out the dark night last night and it sounded great...
> 
> 
> still pissed at the wire though...



Thanks for the response. I'm planning on connecting to my ps3 and my other blu ray player. Good to know performance is good.


----------



## Szyszka

I like mine, too! This is my first HTIB so I have nothing to compare it to, really but I am impressed with what I hear! I have a PS3 and Philips DVD player hooked up to it. After some initial issues with the latter (see post above) I figured out that it was my DVD player with its funky setup requirements that gave me some initial problems. All is good now and I am excited to watch more movies with this setup!


----------



## mysticode

Awaken HTS-S360 owners! How have your experiences been so far with this unit? Any new issues come up since your initial posts?


----------



## KurlonT

Pretty much torn between the S360 or the Panasonic SC-HT56.


For those who have the S360 what gauge wire do you recommend getting if I need to extend the length of the surrounds? Also I take you can't extend the length of the sub w/o cutting the wire? (looks like the sub end is hard-wired in).


Reason I'm looking at the Panny is it accepts LPCM, uses bare wire connectors, and is pretty cheap on 6ave.com right now.


----------



## luccadrake




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *KurlonT* /forum/post/16837889
> 
> 
> Pretty much torn between the S360 or the Panasonic SC-HT56.
> 
> 
> For those who have the S360 what gauge wire do you recommend getting if I need to extend the length of the surrounds? Also I take you can't extend the length of the sub w/o cutting the wire? (looks like the sub end is hard-wired in).
> 
> 
> Reason I'm looking at the Panny is it accepts LPCM, uses bare wire connectors, and is pretty cheap on 6ave.com right now.



I'm loving my Panny SC-HT56 right now. Received it on Monday and for the price on 6ave it provides great value. Main decision was that the S360 is $100 more than the SC-HT56 and I think I made the right choice.


----------



## paisita18




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mysticode* /forum/post/16836977
> 
> 
> Awaken HTS-S360 owners! How have your experiences been so far with this unit? Any new issues come up since your initial posts?



Pretty happy with my ss360.. watched death race on bluray last week and listened to things that I had never heard before. bullets, empty bullet cases hitting the floor, the sound of the engine when they shoot a sceen from the hood.. all awesome.. great purchase...


still a little bumed about the wire lengths but it was all resolved.


----------



## Usodarake

How does this compare to the older model SS2300? The S360 is actually cheaper on Amazon despite being the newer model?


----------



## Lemina

Read my previous post in this thread, and you will find a link to another previous post I did about the differences between the two in another thread.


----------



## mysticode

Well I bought the HT-SS360 yesterday, the price was right (and on sale!).


One question I have is that when I turn on the receiver, it always defaults to "TV", even though "TV" is only an optical cable connection to my TV (although I am using cable box, so am I supposed to put the optical cable into the TV or the receiver? Hell, the whole thing works without the cable plugged in anyways!).


If I switch to "SAT", it uses my HDMI connection to my cable box, and all is perfect surround, etc. On "TV" surround doesn't work, not sure if this is by design or not.


Does anyone have any insights on this? Any way to default to "SAT" mode as "TV" is pretty much useless?


----------



## bicker1

Pulled the trigger.... hopefully will receive delivery next week.


----------



## mysticode

bicker, how much did you end up paying?


----------



## bicker1

I think there are rules against public discussion of pricing, here, isn't there?


Just in case...


I bought them at Amazon.com. They're both still on sale there at the price I paid.


----------



## mysticode

Not sure, but I found them on Amazon, nice price.


I hope you like them, and find out what the "TV" part is for (it makes sense if you have a cablecard in your tv, but if you just have a STB like me I don't see the point).


----------



## bicker1

I'm not sure I know what you're referring to. There is a way to channel the audio output of the television into the HTS. It's not just useful if you have a CableCARD, but also useful if you're using the ATSC tuner in your television to tune in OTA channels.


Me, I don't do either: I have a CableCARD, and tune in OTA transmission, from my TiVo S3 DVR, which will be connected to the HTS in the traditional manner, presumably via that SAT IN port.


----------



## mysticode

Well yes, for "TV", there is a single optical input. I am not doing OTA on my TV, nor do I have a cable card, but somehow when I plug in the optical cable from the receiver to the optical out of my TV, it plays audio.. not sure how since the audio is coming from my Motorola STB Digital Cable HD PVR.


----------



## bicker1

Yes, of course, but wouldn't it be better (as I'm planning) to connect the PVR into the SAT IN of the HTS?


----------



## mysticode

Yes, my PVR is going into the SAT IN, which is HDMI, but I am confused to if I need the optical hookup or not.


The instruction manual says to connect the optical cable, in bold lettering no less, but I think this is just for if you have a Sony TV so that the receiver and TV can communicate with each other 100% via HDMI-CEC (right now, without the optical, when I turn off my TV the receiver also turns off, but if I turn on the receiver or TV, they don't start up each other at all).


----------



## bicker1

I'll try it just with the HDMI first. I have got to believe that that would work...


----------



## mysticode

Do you have a Sony TV bicker?


----------



## bicker1

No. Samsung.


----------



## mysticode

I as well have a Samsung, and I enabled the HDMI-CEC comptability on it, and now when I shut off the TV the receiver shuts off, but that's about it. Hopefully you'll have more luck than I then we can share information.


----------



## bicker1

I've got a Harmony remote, so I probably won't need that. I don't believe my Samsung supports HDMI-CEC... it's a HL-S5087W.


----------



## mysticode

Ah yes, forgot to mention that I programmed my Digital Cable/DVR STB remote to control the receiver, so now on "TV" mode I press power to turn on the TV, then switch to "AUD" mode on the universal remote and turn on the receiver. Guess we need to make the best out of these types of situations.


----------



## blah45

Can anyone that has purchased the HT-SS360 confirm whether or not it supports S-AIR (the module for making the rears wireless)?


If you go to the Sony USA site, Amazon, Buy.com it doesn't mention it. But, if you go to the Sony UK site, Amazon UK, and TigerDirect, they say it's S-AIR compatible. Don't know which to believe!!


I would assume there needs to be a slot/port on the back for the S-AIR module? Not really sure about this but, it would make sense. Thanks


----------



## bicker1

The characters "S-AIR" do not appear in the user manual.


----------



## mysticode

Correct, only the HTF-S360 (the big brother) has wireless "capabilities". Plus, wireless speakers kind of blow anyways, just hide the wires inbetween your carpet and wall!


----------



## joebloggs13

Good day, I am in the market for a surround sound system for my set. I currently have a samsung plasma, blu-ray and xbox360, and was going to compliment it all with a samsung ht-as730 home theatre system (compatibility and all that). I then did a a little research and found that this system has had a number of issues with it, and decide not to pull the trigger. I am now looking at the sony hts-s360 as it looks quite nice and unobtrusive(what I am looking for as it is for the den) and I can get it at a good price. My question is one of compatibility. Will the remote seemlessly integrate with my tv as it would with a sony or will it make things more complicated? Thanks, JoeB


----------



## mysticode

Well the remote for the receiver doesn't control your TV... If you turn on HDMI-CEC and sync on your Samsung TV, when you turn off the TV, it sends a command to the receiver and it as well turns off. As far as I can tell, this is the only compatibility I have found, not sure about others...


Edit: I am currently using the remote that came with my DVR/Digital cable set top box, to control the receiver, as it is a universal remote and I use it to control all of my components (not the Xbox 360 of course!). Having a 1 remote to rule them all solution is always the easiest


----------



## bicker1

Okay, unpacked, ran the wires, etc. Fired the puppy up. I'm not sure whether it is better or not. In some ways, I think the sound is a bit tinny. One thing I wonder about is whether placement of the center speaker is what's the deal. I've generally had the center speaker under my television. This one is light and thin that I was able to put it on top of my television.


I'd be a bit disappointed if the sound isn't as good as what I'm replacing.


----------



## paisita18




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bicker1* /forum/post/16882051
> 
> 
> Okay, unpacked, ran the wires, etc. Fired the puppy up. I'm not sure whether it is better or not. In some ways, I think the sound is a bit tinny. One thing I wonder about is whether placement of the center speaker is what's the deal. I've generally had the center speaker under my television. This one is light and thin that I was able to put it on top of my television.
> 
> 
> I'd be a bit disappointed if the sound isn't as good as what I'm replacing.




Need some more info my friend to help you out. What are you hooking up to the HTIB?. bluray, game console, dvr.. etc. you using HDMI or Optical cables and also did you run the auto calibration?..


----------



## mysticode

Yeah be sure to run the auto cal with the mic, and also go to "PL MV" mode which is proper 5.1


----------



## bicker1

I have run the auto-calibration.


I've got my TiVo S3 hooked up via HDMI. (Simultaneously, I have its optical digital audio output connected up to my old Samsung audio system, so I'm doing an immediate _in situ_ comparison.) I'm now noting the same thing with the Sony BDV-S360.


It is not definitively "worse". I'm playing around a bit with the auto-calibrated values. It had the center speaker at -1, but it sounds better, to me, at -3.5. It had the sub-woofer at +4 but I think it is better at 0.


I was going to ask about the Sound Field. PL II MV eh - yeah that was my guess.


I'm tempted to swap to using the center speaker from my old system -- see if that sounds better.


----------



## paisita18




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mysticode* /forum/post/16882524
> 
> 
> Yeah be sure to run the auto cal with the mic, and also go to "PL MV" mode which is proper 5.1



The pl mv really depends on what your watching. I read that if your watching a bluray and running your audio LCPM that you should choose (I can remember correctlly but something like STD) so that the HTIB outputs the audio exactly how it comes out of the player.. I might be wrong.


----------



## mysticode

I'm not sure which setting is "raw" audio from the signal, but the PL MV mode is the only one that gets full surround for me, and reading the manual it is the only mode that mentioned Dolby Digital 5.1 (The Dolby D mode is supposedly for 2.1 sources)


----------



## rayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mysticode* /forum/post/16871285
> 
> 
> Correct, only the HTF-S360 (the big brother) has wireless "capabilities". Plus, wireless speakers kind of blow anyways, just hide the wires inbetween your carpet and wall!



I searched for HTF-S360 but didn't any. Do you have a link you could share?


----------



## mysticode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rayblue* /forum/post/16882780
> 
> 
> I searched for HTF-S360 but didn't any. Do you have a link you could share?


 http://www.sonystyle.ca/commerce/ser...ductId=1006150


----------



## rayblue




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mysticode* /forum/post/16882827
> 
> http://www.sonystyle.ca/commerce/ser...ductId=1006150
> 
> 
> And my mistake, it is the HTS-F360, these model names are horrible btw :


----------



## mysticode

You bring up a good point, I have only seen this product on the UK web review pages and the Canadian Sony website - not sure if they have it in the US yet. For us in Canadia, the HTS-F360 is about 200% more expensive, for "tallboy" speakers and wireless "ready", seems like a ripoff to me.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rayblue* /forum/post/16883060
> 
> 
> Strange... I never saw this and don't see it on the Sony USA page http://www.sonystyle.com . I would prefer this over the combo BDV-E500W.
> 
> 
> There were older products such as HT-SF2000 which seem to be from 2008.
> 
> http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/...52921665238643
> 
> 
> and HT-SF2300:
> 
> http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/...52921665505557


----------



## joebloggs13

Well, I went and pulled the trigger on this yesterday. I have my xbox and blu ray hooked up to it, and currently have just regular nonHD sat. I am wondering if I hook the sat up to the receiver via audio component only, will there be any audio lag?


----------



## joebloggs13

Another quick question. How many of you used the auto calibration feature? I performed one after setting it up, just to get it running. The sound is great, but I am wondering if you can get more out of it if you calibrate manually. I found the rear subs can use a little tweaking







.

Apart from that, I tested the system out with Gladiator, cranked her right up,and am very happy with the sound quality. The sub is the perfect size and power for my den. The wife told me the house was shaking, and my daughter said it sounded like we were in BestBuy!


----------



## bicker1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bicker1* /forum/post/16882051
> 
> 
> I'm not sure whether it is better or not. In some ways, I think the sound is a bit tinny. One thing I wonder about is whether placement of the center speaker is what's the deal. I've generally had the center speaker under my television. This one is light and thin that I was able to put it on top of my television. I'd be a bit disappointed if the sound isn't as good as what I'm replacing.



My wife, by the way, doesn't agree with my appraisal. She thinks that we're just used to the way our old HT "sound-ed" and so anything different sounds, well, different. Of course, my wife is hearing impaired, so her appraisal is a bit unreliable IMHO.


I should note that we watched Coraline on BD last night, and the sound was absolutely perfect (even in my ears). So what do I know?


One thing I'm wondering about is perhaps it is the HDMI connection between the TiVo and the HTS: I've now put a TOSLINK cable between the TiVo and the HTS, and the sound is better, I think. Why would audio be better with TOSLINK than with HDMI?


----------



## bicker1

More data: I've swapped five of the speakers (all but the sub-woofers) between the two systems, and the Sony HT-SS360 with the Samsung HT-Q40 speakers are much much better (that the Sony HT-SS360 with the Sony HT-SS360 speakers). Practically almost as good the Samsung HT-Q40 speakers with the Samsung HT-Q40.


So speaker quality is definitely lacking.


I need to rerun the auto-calibration.


Okay that helped a little.


I have to say that this is a little bit of a step-down, quality-wise, than I expected, as compared to my Samsung.


----------



## bicker1

Does anyone have an opinion on the topic of speaker break-in?

http://www.avguide.com/forums/curiou...urning-process 
http://www.newformresearch.com/breakin.htm


----------



## davyo

Does the S360 do HDMI pass thru (Sony off, but still get picture "and" audio to my flat panel with cable and BluRay) ???


Thanks in advance

Davyo


----------



## bicker1

Okay I'm definitely convinced, now, that the speakers with this system are of questionable quality -- especially the center speaker. It sounds like AM radio -- y'know what I mean? However, I don't want to go through the bother of picking out a completely different amp, which is as likely as not to have the same problem (not to mention that I really don't have a valid reason for returning this one -- it does what it is supposed to; I just want one part of it to be better). Frustrating.


What do I need to keep in mind if I'm going to seriously look for a better center speaker?


EDITED: I hooked up a center speaker from two systems ago, my first surround sound system. (I think it was just three speakers?) Anyway, it is a lot better. I noted that the speakers with the HT-SS360 are 3Ω speakers, and this was an 8Ω speaker.


This is "good enough". It is at least as good as what I had (and of course, now I have BD and a HDMI switcher, which I needed and didn't have before).


I am kind-of intrigued by the idea of getting better sound via better speakers, though. If this is "good enough", what would be "vastly better" -- or is the up-side with regard to sound limited by the HT-SS360, itself?


----------



## samsurd2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bicker1* /forum/post/16889748
> 
> 
> I am kind-of intrigued by the idea of getting better sound via better speakers, though. If this is "good enough", what would be "vastly better" -- or is the up-side with regard to sound limited by the HT-SS360, itself?



The "experts" seem to generally agree that, given a reasonable quality receiver, system sound quality is pretty much a function of the speakers and the acoustics/acoustical treatments of the room. Those same "experts" also seem to generally agree that sound quality is a subjective thing, goodness being in the ear of the listener so to speak. Also, the seems to be agreement that the ideal set-up for the front three speakers is to have them be a matched group (same OEM, complimentary frequency response, etc).


My own experience is that when I upgraded from speakers and subwoofer from a 5.1 Sony HT-7000DH HTIB to Polk Audio bookshelf speakers (FL/FR/SL/SR = R150, C = CSR) and a BIC H-100 subwoofer, the difference in sound quality was dramatic and instantly apparent, especially in terms of the clarity of dialogue from the center speaker. I should also say that prior to changing the speaker system, I had upgraded the receiver from the HTIB's STR-K7000 to a Sony STR-DG1000 (which was essentially a top-of-the-line STR-DA3200ES without a couple of features) with no observable improvement in sound quality. Hope these observations help.


----------



## mysticode

Bicker, also keep in mind this is a sub $350 system, so don't expect any Jesus speakers


----------



## bicker1

Absolutely. Essentially I'm just interested in the marginal improvement that one can get from spending an extra $100 or so to replace the center channel speaker and get some measure of (hopefully significant) improvement...


----------



## mysticode

Well if you find a 3 ohm awesome center channel, let me know! I have no real qualms about my center channel, how powerful do voices need to be? The only tweek ive done is put center channel to +4 and put the subwoofer to -1.5


----------



## mysticode

Bicker, does yours default to "TV" mode as well when you turn it on? What is this mode for exactly if your/my STB plugs directly into the SAT in on the receiver with an HDMI? Nothing is going to the TV beyond HDMI out.


----------



## joebloggs13

Quick question, when you do a manual speaker calibration, does the system cycle through the speakers continuously as you calibrate? I went the manual calibration route as I felt the auto set up wasn't optimal for my tv room.


----------



## joebloggs13

Also...I own a Samsung plasma. Can you sync the reciever to go standby mode when you turn the tv off? Maybe I am blind...but I cant find it in the manual(only for Sony tvs'?). If I am, then please forgive my ignorance. Thanks, JoeB


----------



## bicker1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mysticode* /forum/post/16909312
> 
> 
> Bicker, does yours default to "TV" mode as well when you turn it on? What is this mode for exactly if your/my STB plugs directly into the SAT in on the receiver with an HDMI? Nothing is going to the TV beyond HDMI out.



I'm not sure I understand what you're asking. This is probably because of my Harmony remote. I press "Activity" and "Ray" and it turns the HT-SS360 on and sets the input to BD. I press "Activity" and "ViTo" and it turns the HT-SS360 on and sets the input to SAT. In both cases, the audio and video is fed into the HT-SS360 via HDMI, and from there the video is sent onto the television via HDMI.


----------



## bicker1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joebloggs13* /forum/post/16909696
> 
> 
> Quick question, when you do a manual speaker calibration, does the system cycle through the speakers continuously as you calibrate? I went the manual calibration route as I felt the auto set up wasn't optimal for my tv room.



There is a way you can have the unit play pink noise, which cycles from speaker to speaker, around the room, but I'm not sure you can make adjustments while that is going on.


I found that the auto-calibration got me mostly there, but it made some bad choices (like jacking up the SW).


----------



## bicker1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joebloggs13* /forum/post/16909716
> 
> 
> Also...I own a Samsung plasma. Can you sync the reciever to go standby mode when you turn the tv off?



Again, my Harmony remote probably obscures this issue from my view. I hit the power-off button on my Harmony remote, and it turns off all the components (except for the TiVo, which stays on, of course).


----------



## mysticode

As long as your Samsung plasma support HDMI-CEC and has some sort of "synchro off" function in the HDMI-CEC menu, it will turn your receiver into standby when you turn off the TV.


----------



## mysticode

Bicker, you are spoiled by your Harmony remote










If you turn on the receiver just by powering it up alone, what mode does it start up in?


----------



## scatillac

this is nice! and in my price range! how does it compare to onkyo hts3200 you think?


----------



## Szyszka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mysticode* /forum/post/16913978
> 
> 
> Bicker, you are spoiled by your Harmony remote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you turn on the receiver just by powering it up alone, what mode does it start up in?



Mine always starts up in a mode used previously.


----------



## mysticode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scatillac* /forum/post/16914543
> 
> 
> this is nice! and in my price range! how does it compare to onkyo hts3200 you think?



I am pretty confident the Onkyo is better peforming, as it is an Onkyo.. but I am not sure if it does audio AND video over HDMI, as most of their lower priced receivers do not (they only do audio).


----------



## Angelus00

the rear surround L/R speaker are too weak(cant hear any dialogue) and all dialogue cameout from the front center radio like speaker which make me feel like using tv buildin speaker....


ps3 dts5.1 /db 5.1-> hdmi->sf360


----------



## bicker1

Sounds like either you haven't calibrated the levels properly, or you have the sound field set to a setting that doesn't support surround.


----------



## Angelus00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bicker1* /forum/post/16918519
> 
> 
> Sounds like either you haven't calibrated the levels properly, or you have the sound field set to a setting that doesn't support surround.



video ps3-d5-hd900 crt

audio ps3-hdmi-amp


PS3 audio output : dolby digital 5.1ch / DTS 5.1 ch


sf360 amp sound field : PLII MV


sf360 amp have (hdmi/5.1ch and dolby D) icon display when ps3 output set to dolby digital 5.1ch *playing 720p.bluray.x264.m2ts (x264 and 5.1 ac3 track)*


sf360 amp have (hdmi/2.0CH and dolby PL) icon display when ps3 output set to DTS 5.1 ch *playing 720p.bluray.x264.m2ts (x264 and 5.1 ac3 track)*


----------



## bicker1

And the levels?


----------



## Angelus00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bicker1* /forum/post/16919164
> 
> 
> And the levels?



rear surround L/R speaker+6db


center - 6db


i think need put 2 more speaker on top of the rear L/R surround speaker to balance the sound (connect it to front center jet )


small for my bad english


----------



## bicker1

Sounds like you have a lemon, to me.


----------



## samsurd2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Angelus00* /forum/post/16918438
> 
> 
> the rear surround L/R speaker are too weak(cant hear any dialogue) and all dialogue cameout from the front center radio like speaker which make me feel like using tv buildin speaker....
> 
> 
> ps3 dts5.1 /db 5.1-> hdmi->sf360



If you do a little more reading you'll find out that sound tracks/receivers are intended to do exactly what you've described...the Center speaker IS the main source of dialogue and there is LITTLE/NO dialogue from Surround or Surround Back speakers. Your system is doing what it's supposed to do.


----------



## bicker1

Actually, there is a mode where you can actually turn OFF the center speaker, and then dialog comes out very clearly from FL and FR. That's a good test to see if you really have a lemon or not.


----------



## mysticode

So my receiver keeps reverting back to "TV" mode when I turn it on, so I guess that's some sort of default - annoying as most people who are viewing HD content on HDMI are getting it from sat/cable.


----------



## joebloggs13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Angelus00* /forum/post/16918438
> 
> 
> the rear surround L/R speaker are too weak(cant hear any dialogue) and all dialogue cameout from the front center radio like speaker which make me feel like using tv buildin speaker....
> 
> 
> ps3 dts5.1 /db 5.1-> hdmi->sf360



I think the left and right rear speakers are subs(what it says in the manual) and as such, would not pump out any dialogue methinks. I watched Gladiator the other night, and during the first battle scene, I felt like I was right in the middle of it! For what I paid, I think the s360 is a great HT system. Joe B.


----------



## davyo

So I been reading this thread for a while now and have not seen to much talk about how the HTS-S360 sounds.


Most of the chat here is about changing speakers and remote's and other stuff.


Anyone care to comment on how the system itself sounds ????


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## bicker1

Well, I think I kind of said some things earlier in the thread, at least with regard to how it sounds presenting television. The talk about replacing speakers should be pretty telling in that regard.


----------



## DroogsDontRun

I've had this set since the first week it was released and have been pleased as it's my first surround sound experience.


The only issue I've come by is when I'm watching any kind of video going from a Playstation 3 > receiver > Sony Bravia. About 10 seconds into the video the screen will go black for a couple seconds then come back. It will show the resolution as if it just changed it. It does not matter if it's a DVD, BD, or a video file.


There have also been times where the screen will stop showing any video and will show something like a "snowy picture" like i'm trying to watch an old TV station that's not there. I end up having to turn the receiver on and off to get the picture back.


----------



## joebloggs13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DroogsDontRun* /forum/post/16932732
> 
> 
> I've had this set since the first week it was released and have been pleased as it's my first surround sound experience.
> 
> 
> The only issue I've come by is when I'm watching any kind of video going from a Playstation 3 > receiver > Sony Bravia. About 10 seconds into the video the screen will go black for a couple seconds then come back. It will show the resolution as if it just changed it. It does not matter if it's a DVD, BD, or a video file.
> 
> 
> There have also been times where the screen will stop showing any video and will show something like a "snowy picture" like i'm trying to watch an old TV station that's not there. I end up having to turn the receiver on and off to get the picture back.



I haven't had that happen. Could it be a connectivity issue? A swap in ports? I know when I hooked up my xbox 360 initially, I got the red ring when I turned it on, and it was a connectivity issue. I have no issues now, and am running sat, BDp1500 and xbox 360 through this thing. On another note I am still going through manual calibration trying to find the sweet spot for my setup







. JoeB


----------



## Szyszka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DroogsDontRun* /forum/post/16932732
> 
> 
> I've had this set since the first week it was released and have been pleased as it's my first surround sound experience.
> 
> 
> The only issue I've come by is when I'm watching any kind of video going from a Playstation 3 > receiver > Sony Bravia. About 10 seconds into the video the screen will go black for a couple seconds then come back. It will show the resolution as if it just changed it. It does not matter if it's a DVD, BD, or a video file.
> 
> 
> There have also been times where the screen will stop showing any video and will show something like a "snowy picture" like i'm trying to watch an old TV station that's not there. I end up having to turn the receiver on and off to get the picture back.



I have never had this happen, either. I have my PS3 connected (via HDMI) to the receiver and out to an older Samsung LCD (LN-S3296D; it's a 720p set). All I see when _starting_ a movie/game is that there is a temporary blue screen for a second or two, as if the system were adjusting to a proper display resolution. I have never had any issues _during_ playback.


----------



## joebloggs13

Could it be a possible HDMI handshake issue? Or a faulty cable? Are you using new cables or have they been tested previously without any faults?


----------



## paisita18

I have had this set for over a month now and im very happy with the sound. I am running a ps3 over hdmi and when watching bluray it sound great. I do have one issue that I wanted to see if anyone can help me with.


When I watch a bluray it seems like the voice volume is very low. so to be able to hear the voice I have to have the volume a little high. the problem is that when action sequences start it is very loud.. since I livein an apartment I really cant watch a film late at night.

I have run the auto calibration various times. and I have also tried changing the center speaker volume and it doesn's seem to help.


settings

Ps3 hdmi LCPM.

Ht360 afd std.


thanks in advance..


----------



## joebloggs13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paisita18* /forum/post/16935042
> 
> 
> I have had this set for over a month now and im very happy with the sound. I am running a ps3 over hdmi and when watching bluray it sound great. I do have one issue that I wanted to see if anyone can help me with.
> 
> 
> When I watch a bluray it seems like the voice volume is very low. so to be able to hear the voice I have to have the volume a little high. the problem is that when action sequences start it is very loud.. since I livein an apartment I really cant watch a film late at night.
> 
> I have run the auto calibration various times. and I have also tried changing the center speaker volume and it doesn's seem to help.
> 
> 
> settings
> 
> Ps3 hdmi LCPM.
> 
> Ht360 afd std.
> 
> 
> .



Did you perform the auto calibration? If you did, then you are going to have to do a reset(clear these settings) and do a manual calibration, and adjust the center speaker voume level(p26 in the manual). See if that works. JoeB


----------



## mysticode

Anyone have seen the purple flicker issues? The screen flickers purple for a few seconds, and then goes back to the normal picture. This seems to only happen when switching inputs.


----------



## bicker1

I haven't seen anything like that.


----------



## joebloggs13

Neither have I







. How long have you owned your unit?


----------



## Angelus00

if i replace the sony Center channel speaker which is 3 Ohm with JBL Control1x2 (8 Ohms each total=16 Ohms)


will it possibly damage the Sony receiver?



JBL Control1


General

Drivers bass/midrange 5 1/4" (Video shielded)

Drivers tweeter 1/2" Titanium dome (Video shielded)

Frequency Response 80Hz - 20kHz

Power Handling 200 Watts

Sensitivity 87 dB

Nominal Impedance 8 Ohms

Dimensions (H x W x D) 230x155x140 mm


----------



## mysticode




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joebloggs13* /forum/post/16944538
> 
> 
> Neither have I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . How long have you owned your unit?



Less than 30 days, it's brand new.


----------



## nando11211

Do you guys believe it would be better (in terms of sound quality) to use the S360 as a 3.1 system or the CT-100 soundbar?


----------



## joebloggs13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *nando11211* /forum/post/16954080
> 
> 
> Do you guys believe it would be better (in terms of sound quality) to use the S360 as a 3.1 system or the CT-100 soundbar?



The only reason I see for going with the s360 as a 3.1 is the sub. My question is why not use the full 5.1 when you have it? Otherwise it's a waste of two good little rear subs, and again, you wont have 5.1


----------



## nando11211




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joebloggs13* /forum/post/16954362
> 
> 
> The only reason I see for going with the s360 as a 3.1 is the sub. My question is why not use the full 5.1 when you have it? Otherwise it's a waste of two good little rear subs, and again, you wont have 5.1



Well the CT100 has a sub also. The way my house is set up (living room is really open) and the two terror of dogs that I have wont allow me to set up the rear speakers.


----------



## joebloggs13

The sub on the ct-100 is 1 channel 100 watts, whereas the s360's is 1 channel 285 watts. I think you get more oomph with the s360. Is there no way you could go under the floor like I did? Is there a basement under your tv room?


----------



## nando11211




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joebloggs13* /forum/post/16955554
> 
> 
> The sub on the ct-100 is 1 channel 100 watts, whereas the s360's is 1 channel 285 watts. I think you get more oomph with the s360. Is there no way you could go under the floor like I did? Is there a basement under your tv room?



No basements in Florida.


Hmmm...


----------



## joebloggs13

I see nando11211, you have a bit of a dilema there. Short of doing some renos and hiding the cables behind the trim at the base of the wall, the ct-100 is looking like its the one to go with.


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joebloggs13* /forum/post/16965260
> 
> 
> I see nando11211, you have a bit of a dilema there. Short of doing some renos and hiding the cables behind the trim at the base of the wall, the ct-100 is looking like its the one to go with.



The CT-500 is a better choice than the CT-100.



Cheers

Davyo


----------



## joebloggs13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/16965500
> 
> 
> The CT-500 is a better choice than the CT-100.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo



Provided they manage to work out all the bugs in the ct-500







. A problem free ct-500 would be the better of the two.


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joebloggs13* /forum/post/16966251
> 
> 
> Provided they manage to work out all the bugs in the ct-500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . A problem free ct-500 would be the better of the two.



I have a problem free CT-500,,, first one I got had issues, the second one works great and bug free.



Cheers

Davyo


----------



## Maverick22587

I know the receiver cant decode bitstream DTS-Master Audio & Dolby TrueHD. But my Blu Ray player the Sony BDP-s550 can. So if my player decodes it and sends it to the system, will I still recieve bitstream DTS-Master Audio & Dolby TrueHD?


----------



## joebloggs13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maverick22587* /forum/post/16971566
> 
> 
> I know the receiver cant decode bitstream DTS-Master Audio & Dolby TrueHD. But my Blu Ray player the Sony BDP-s550 can. So if my player decodes it and sends it to the system, will I still recieve bitstream DTS-Master Audio & Dolby TrueHD?



The short answer is yes. You only need the bluray player to do the decoding, and the s360 will receive the decoded audio no problem. JoeB


----------



## dogday

Ordered mine last week from Amz and should be getting it Wednesday. Just happened to stop by the product page there and today they have this note -

Item Under Review


While this item is available from other marketplace sellers on this page, it is not currently offered by Amazon.com because customers have told us there may be something wrong with our inventory of the item, the way we are shipping it, or the way it's described here.
Anyone have any idea what this could be about? Seems like I've heard almost all positive reviews on the S360, so I'm not too nervous. I just don't want to have to return this thing right away after waiting for so long!


----------



## Maverick22587




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joebloggs13* /forum/post/16971704
> 
> 
> The short answer is yes. You only need the bluray player to do the decoding, and the s360 will receive the decoded audio no problem. JoeB



I'm really a rookie when it comes to sound. I'm looking through the manual for the s550 and cant figure out which settings will make the player do the decoding. Any tips?


----------



## joebloggs13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maverick22587* /forum/post/16971741
> 
> 
> I'm really a rookie when it comes to sound. I'm looking through the manual for the s550 and cant figure out which settings will make the player do the decoding. Any tips?



I would think that it would decode automatically, and pass it through HDMI to your receiver.


----------



## viziodood




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maverick22587* /forum/post/16971741
> 
> 
> I'm really a rookie when it comes to sound. I'm looking through the manual for the s550 and cant figure out which settings will make the player do the decoding. Any tips?



Set the 550 to > Direct not bitstream, and set the DRC to > Wide.


----------



## Maverick22587




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *viziodood* /forum/post/16972027
> 
> 
> Set the 550 to > Direct not bitstream, and set the DRC to > Wide.



Thanks so much for your help. I will try it as soon as I get the s360


----------



## SuicideHz

Hi gents.


I just bought one of these Saturday and can't get sound to transmit from my HTPC through the optical/Toslink into the S360.


I haven't used the PC as a HTPC before- I needed a new HTIB and TV for this first










Anyway, sound works out of the soundcard via the normal speaker jacks- just not through the optical even though my device in Vista is set to S/PDIF OUT.


Could this be a problem with the Sony not decoding information? The soundcard is sending out raw data through the S/PDIF OUT?


Thanks in advance!


----------



## jaewchoi

I am currently debating between HT-SS360 and YHT-391. Please help me which one I should get for my need. I recently bought a laptop that has HDMI output and 5.1 channel output through HDMI. There are no other digital audio outputs on the laptop. This means that in order to hook up my laptop to a HTIB, I will need to get a HTIB that processes audio through HDMI. Is HT-SS360 one of them? How about YHT-391?


Thanks,


----------



## bhawk852

I have a PS3 hooked up to the HTSS360. What sound field should I use when listening to blu rays with DTS HD and Dolby HD (decoded in the PS3)?


----------



## Maverick22587




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhawk852* /forum/post/16990562
> 
> 
> I have a PS3 hooked up to the HTSS360. What sound field should I use when listening to blu rays with DTS HD and Dolby HD (decoded in the PS3)?



I too would like to know the answer to this question. I plan on purchasing the s360 and connecting it to my PS3 as well.


----------



## joebloggs13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Maverick22587* /forum/post/16990935
> 
> 
> I too would like to know the answer to this question. I plan on purchasing the s360 and connecting it to my PS3 as well.



PLII MV is the setting I have mine on, as it docodes Dolby Pro Logic II. But, like I said, the BD player will decode for you and just pass it through the sound system, via HDMI. In this case, you just have it set at PLII MV and let the ps3 decode the dts HD and pass it on to the s360. This must be done via HDMI, and not component. JoeB.


----------



## Szyszka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhawk852* /forum/post/16990562
> 
> 
> I have a PS3 hooked up to the HTSS360. What sound field should I use when listening to blu rays with DTS HD and Dolby HD (decoded in the PS3)?



I have the receiver set on A.F.D STD since it is supposed to 'present the sound as it was recorded/encoded without adding any surround effect'. My understanding is that since the PS3 is sending the sound in a surround mode already (whatever it may be, depending on the source), there is no need for the receiver to emulate any additional effect. However, I may be wrong on this one and would like to hear what others have to say.


----------



## joebloggs13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Szyszka* /forum/post/16992590
> 
> 
> I have the receiver set on A.F.D STD since it is supposed to 'present the sound as it was recorded/encoded without adding any surround effect'. My understanding is that since the PS3 is sending the sound in a surround mode already (whatever it may be, depending on the source), there is no need for the receiver to emulate any additional effect. However, I may be wrong on this one and would like to hear what others have to say.



Does it give you the full surround sound in this mode? I haven't tried that with my bluray yet. I will give it a go later on today, and will post results/opinions as to which gives the better sound quality.


----------



## Szyszka




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joebloggs13* /forum/post/16993026
> 
> 
> Does it give you the full surround sound in this mode? I haven't tried that with my bluray yet. I will give it a go later on today, and will post results/opinions as to which gives the better sound quality.



Sure, all three available sound options (Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HD Master Audio and LPCM - depending what's available on a particular Blu-Ray) sound great with the A.F.D. STD setting enabled. In fact, while playing the newest Blu-Ray in my collection ("John Meyer: Where the Light is - Live in LA") I went through the available sound fileds and did not notice any improvement in any of them (in fact, few made the music sound worse).


----------



## juaniquillo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Angelus00* /forum/post/16946819
> 
> 
> if i replace the sony Center channel speaker which is 3 Ohm with JBL Control1x2 (8 Ohms each total=16 Ohms)
> 
> 
> will it possibly damage the Sony receiver?



Check the following thread:
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1169641


----------



## bhawk852




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Szyszka* /forum/post/16992590
> 
> 
> I have the receiver set on A.F.D STD since it is supposed to 'present the sound as it was recorded/encoded without adding any surround effect'. My understanding is that since the PS3 is sending the sound in a surround mode already (whatever it may be, depending on the source), there is no need for the receiver to emulate any additional effect. However, I may be wrong on this one and would like to hear what others have to say.



Thanks for the feedback sounds like both AFD.STD and and PLII MV work so its pretty much which sounds the best. Just didn't know if I was missing out on something if I used one vs the other.


----------



## Angelus00




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *juaniquillo* /forum/post/16993392
> 
> 
> Check the following thread:
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=1169641



the short answer is ok to replace the sony center to a pair of jbl control?


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bhawk852* /forum/post/16994931
> 
> 
> Thanks for the feedback sounds like both AFD.STD and and PLII MV work so its pretty much which sounds the best. Just didn't know if I was missing out on something if I used one vs the other.



I would suggest not using PLII with any 5.1/7.1 source as it will add further processing that is not required.


Jason


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Angelus00* /forum/post/16997686
> 
> 
> the short answer is ok to replace the sony center to a pair of jbl control?



I would wire them for 4 ohm combined vs. 16 Ohm.


Best of Luck,

Jason


----------



## eiker_ir

hi, i'm trying to calculate an overseas shipping for this, does anyone know the exact dimensions of the box? everywhere i look i only find the dimensions of the speakers, receiver, etc. but not of the entire package.


Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## SuicideHz

22"x16"x16"


----------



## eiker_ir

thank you


----------



## eiker_ir

one quick question just to make sure, does this decode all the HD sound formats or does it have to be decoded by the player? does it show DTS HD MA, TrueHD, etc. on the display?


----------



## Goldfingiz

Great thread guys! Hopefully picking this up today.


----------



## paisita18




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiker_ir* /forum/post/17035224
> 
> 
> one quick question just to make sure, does this decode all the HD sound formats or does it have to be decoded by the player? does it show DTS HD MA, TrueHD, etc. on the display?



No. this system does not decode those formats. nor will it display "TrueHD". you will need a player that can decode those formats and the system will send it out of its speakers the way it reiceives it.


I have this system hooked up to my PS3 Linear LPMC and it sound great.


----------



## eiker_ir




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *paisita18* /forum/post/17043485
> 
> 
> No. this system does not decode those formats. nor will it display "TrueHD". you will need a player that can decode those formats and the system will send it out of its speakers the way it reiceives it.
> 
> 
> I have this system hooked up to my PS3 Linear LPMC and it sound great.




thanks


----------



## Goldfingiz

So I ended up picking this up. Sounds pretty good so far, though I only tested it with Casino Royale for about 20 minutes. Still need to mount the speakers on my wall and then do a real setup.


Which audio settings do you guys have selected on your PS3s for best results?


----------



## dogday

after living with a simple 3.1 setup for a week, finally ran the speaker wires and have been enjoying the full surround this weekend.


Gotta say, I love this little box. So simple to set up. The auto-calibration worked like a dream (although I did boost the surrounds a touch and due to apartment living had to lower the sub quite a ways).


So far no problems. Sounds great, switches easily, plays very nicely with my Harmony One. Perfect for my small (15x15) room. Fills the space nicely with good, clean sound.


Only complaint is the speaker wire. Had to splice on a bit to each run to reach the surrounds. But easy enough to do, so not that big of deal. If I had paid more, I'd complain more about the proprietary connectors. As is, a very minor inconvenience.


All in all, I highly recommend this system for great cost/performance/connectivity combo.


----------



## SuicideHz

I can't get the darned thing to "see" the optical out from my computer. I have no idea what the problem is. The only setting I could find was to tell that instead of "auto" I wanted it to accept the optical in.


I have my DirectTV going to DVD so that the Computer HDMI can connect to SAT IN which also has SAT IN under the optical connection.


----------



## joebloggs13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SuicideHz* /forum/post/17049317
> 
> 
> I can't get the darned thing to "see" the optical out from my computer. I have no idea what the problem is. The only setting I could find was to tell that instead of "auto" I wanted it to accept the optical in.
> 
> 
> I have my DirectTV going to DVD so that the Computer HDMI can connect to SAT IN which also has SAT IN under the optical connection.



Maybe it thinks that the only connection needed is the HDMI. Have you tried just plugging the optical and see if the unit recognizes it, and if it does, plug in the HDMI. In the 'auto' function, I would think that once it recognizes the HDMI connection, for either computer, xbox, bd etc, it would ignore any other additional connection for that particular connection.?? That's just an educated guess though


----------



## empyreal1

I just got this unit after returning the Sony HT-CT100 Soundbar when Sony tech support was unable to resolve the problems I was having with that unit. So I upgraded to the HTSS360. Brought it home, set it up, and alas, the identical problem rears its ugly head. More often than not, when I turn it on, the sound is so muffled that turning up the volume all the way is still almost too low to hear. I eventually figured out that if I switch the unit to TV, turn it off and back on, and then switch it back to SAT, only then will the sound get fixed. Other times I have good sound but won't get any picture at all, even after switching from cable to Blu-ray, whereupon I have to unplug the unit to reset it. My Blu-ray player is the Sony BDP-S350, and my television a Samsung Luxia LED LCD. I programmed my remote to do the sequence above to reset the sound, but it's still annoying. I suspect this is an HDMI communication issue, but really have no idea. Any insight anyone can offer will be much appreciated.


----------



## joebloggs13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *empyreal1* /forum/post/17060407
> 
> 
> I just got this unit after returning the Sony HT-CT100 Soundbar when Sony tech support was unable to resolve the problems I was having with that unit. So I upgraded to the HTSS360. Brought it home, set it up, and alas, the identical problem rears its ugly head. More often than not, when I turn it on, the sound is so muffled that turning up the volume all the way is still almost too low to hear. I eventually figured out that if I switch the unit to TV, turn it off and back on, and then switch it back to SAT, only then will the sound get fixed. Other times I have good sound but won't get any picture at all, even after switching from cable to Blu-ray, whereupon I have to unplug the unit to reset it. My Blu-ray player is the Sony BDP-S350, and my television a Samsung Luxia LED LCD. I programmed my remote to do the sequence above to reset the sound, but it's still annoying. I suspect this is an HDMI communication issue, but really have no idea. Any insight anyone can offer will be much appreciated.




If this problem has come up with 2 different systems, I would start looking at the constants here. Could there be a faulty connection at the tv or bd player? How is your system set up? Have you tried hooking only your tv to the sound system, to see if the problem lies there? I would be trying every configuration possible.


Sounds like you are having some rotten luck. Hope things can get worked out, because the s360 is a really good little system.


----------



## Squid7085

Hello all, I just picked up one of these systems on sale at Amazon. I have always been happy with Sony Products and figured I would start replacing my outdated components with Sony stuff. This system stuck out to me, living in an apartment, and also on a budget, I needed a good cheap HT system. The big thing was HDMI switching since my current TV only has two HDMI ports.


With that said, I also picked up the Blu-Ray player designed to "match" this system. (Replaces my HDDVD Player, Ugh. Lol) That is a promise Sony help up, these two devices look wonderful together. My only peeve is that the remotes don't match. Granted, I do use a Harmony remote, but little things like that bug me. Seems like quite an oversight on Sony's part to me.


I love the Bravia Sync thing, but I ended up turing it off because like I said, I have a Harmony, so its not as useful.


My only concern is the Sub, this thing is LOUD, which is great, unless you live in an apartment. I think I have it to -1.0 right now, and its still a bit too punchy. Anybody know of a simple way to turn down the sub late at night and keep it a bit punchy during the day?


Now to save up for a nice BRAVIA TV to go with it all.


----------



## SuicideHz

Well I got the HTPC built finally and did plug in only an HDMI to the motherboard's HDMI out. I get no sound. I even went through Vista's sound in the control panel and told it to put sound out through the HDMI but it thinks it can only do stereo.


Still no sound at all into the sony, or from it should i say...


The optical doesn't help either.


I'm about ready to head to Best Buy and pick up the Samsung that has switching HDMI and be done with it. It's $150 more though


----------



## dogday




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SuicideHz* /forum/post/17097263
> 
> 
> Well I got the HTPC built finally and did plug in only an HDMI to the motherboard's HDMI out. I get no sound. I even went through Vista's sound in the control panel and told it to put sound out through the HDMI but it thinks it can only do stereo.
> 
> 
> Still no sound at all into the sony, or from it should i say...
> 
> 
> The optical doesn't help either.
> 
> 
> I'm about ready to head to Best Buy and pick up the Samsung that has switching HDMI and be done with it. It's $150 more though



No idea why you are having these problems. I just hate to see you give up on the unit when you may just have a bad set.


HDMI switching is working flawlessly on mine. Sounds fantastic, and all my sources switch smoothly.


Can you return it for a replacement? Sure seems like you have something broken...


----------



## joebloggs13

SuicideHZ, have you tried hooking up the s360 to your tv to see if it works with that unit? Could it be a problem with your HTPC? Like dogday says, this is one great little unit, and less problematic than the samsung you are considering.


I did a lot of research on this, and I was reluctant to purchase the samsung because of the problems it had earlier on, and the soso reviews it was given. The sony, on the other hand is very good value for money. Keep troubleshooting. JoeB


----------



## Battletoad

I just got my shipment today, got my tv hooked up by hdmi and optical, and PS3 via hdmi. sounds great to me. I have an older 360 with no HDMI inputs, just Component. How can I hook this 360 model to this sound system for the best SQ possible? What cable/adapters do I need? I am obviously ignorant about this.


----------



## ruhig

Hope this is the place and it's okay to ask these questions here, if not, please let me know.


Couple questions on my setup:


HDMI to HTS:

Cable HD DVR

Xbox 360

Samsung BD-P1600


HTS to Sony KDS-50A3000 w/HDMI

Wii to Sony KDS-50A3000 w/Component


Do I have to have an Optical/RCA cable going from the TV to the HTS with my setup, as the manual shows?


With so many features, it's hard to tell what is needed or if these are suggested for some setups and not others.


Along with the cable question


Wii: To get Surround Sound I need to have an Optical or RCA cable from TV to HTS, or RCA extender from Wii component cable directly to HTS.


Is this true and is there a best option?


After I read this whole thread again, I'm sure I'll find answers to other questions I have. Mainly on what settings to use for the different components, so I'll leave that for later.


Just want to get everything physically connected properly first.


Thanks for any help.


----------



## PlasmaPZ80U

I own the HT-SS2300 and an older HT-DDW900, the latter which is pretty good for DVDs but lacks full Blu-ray support (HDMI/Linear PCM 5.1) and is rather bulky.


I know the the HTS-S360 is extremely similar to the HT-SS2300. My question is, at the present time, are there any other competing models offered by Sony or another brand roughly in the same price range that directly competes with the HTS-S360. In other words, a 5.1 to 7.1 system that has multiple HDMI inputs that can support high-res & lossless Blu-ray audio either via Linear PCM 5.1 or higher and/or Bitstream with comparable or better sound quality.


----------



## dogday




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ruhig* /forum/post/17274568
> 
> 
> Hope this is the place and it's okay to ask these questions here, if not, please let me know.
> 
> 
> Couple questions on my setup:
> 
> 
> HDMI to HTS:
> 
> Cable HD DVR
> 
> Xbox 360
> 
> Samsung BD-P1600
> 
> 
> HTS to Sony KDS-50A3000 w/HDMI
> 
> Wii to Sony KDS-50A3000 w/Component
> 
> 
> Do I have to have an Optical/RCA cable going from the TV to the HTS with my setup, as the manual shows?
> 
> 
> With so many features, it's hard to tell what is needed or if these are suggested for some setups and not others.
> 
> 
> Along with the cable question
> 
> 
> Wii: To get Surround Sound I need to have an Optical or RCA cable from TV to HTS, or RCA extender from Wii component cable directly to HTS.
> 
> 
> Is this true and is there a best option?
> 
> 
> After I read this whole thread again, I'm sure I'll find answers to other questions I have. Mainly on what settings to use for the different components, so I'll leave that for later.
> 
> 
> Just want to get everything physically connected properly first.
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help.



Your setup is pretty close to mine. I have XBox, Cable Box, and HD-DVD Player (yeah, I know) connected direct to the HTS via HDMI, then the HTS connects directly to my Samsung LN-A650 via HDMI. Just that easy.


You absolutely do not need an optical cable from the HTS to your TV. AFAIK, the HDMI Cable into the TV should be carrying audio if you wanted to use the TV speakers. But why would you? I've never had my TV speakers on since I set up my HTS.


Not exactly sure about the Wii, but I would think you would just go optical from the Wii into the HTS for sound, and whatever you were doing for video direct from the Wii to the TV. You can adjust an audio delay if there are sync issues.


The only thing with the Optical input on the HTS is that it is "sharing" the SAT input. For instance, on my system I have my cable box running into the HTS SAT input via HDMI. I hook my MacBook Pro into my TV via HDMI and take the audio out of the Mac via Optical into the Optical (SAT) input on the HTS. When I want to listen to the computer, I have to bypass the HDMI signal by switching to "Optical" (AMP Menu->Custom->In Mode->Optical). (I'm not sure why the Auto function doesn't work for me. Must be the cable box is always sending some signal down the HDMI).


Since I primarily watch the cable vs computer, it's a minor issue. Maybe with the Wii, you'll have better luck. (or you could go RCA from Wii to HTS, but then no surround).


hope it helps...hope I didn't ramble on!


----------



## joebloggs13

I have my bd, xbox, and satellite(via component for audio only) hooked up to the hts. I have a coax cable running from the satellite(SD for now) to the tv for video. The tv is hooked up to the hts via 1 HDMI cable, so the only wires running to the set are the coax and HDMI, the hts takes care of the rest.


----------



## empyreal1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joebloggs13* /forum/post/17061665
> 
> 
> If this problem has come up with 2 different systems, I would start looking at the constants here. Could there be a faulty connection at the tv or bd player? How is your system set up? Have you tried hooking only your tv to the sound system, to see if the problem lies there? I would be trying every configuration possible.
> 
> 
> Sounds like you are having some rotten luck. Hope things can get worked out, because the s360 is a really good little system.



UPDATE: I replaced all of my HDMI cables and the problem has been fixed. The system is working great now, and sounds amazing. Sony support was not all that helpful in this case, as they never even suggested that I should try replacing the cables first, but instead wanted me to send it in for repair.


Perhaps this is not a common problem with HDMI cables. I know image-wise they either work or they don't, either you see the picture or you see nothing at all, no degradation given the error detection used, but apparently given this experience they can be the cause of only 2 sound channels coming through. Anyone else ever experienced this?


----------



## joebloggs13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *empyreal1* /forum/post/17366223
> 
> 
> UPDATE: I replaced all of my HDMI cables and the problem has been fixed. The system is working great now, and sounds amazing. Sony support was not all that helpful in this case, as they never even suggested that I should try replacing the cables first, but instead wanted me to send it in for repair.
> 
> 
> Perhaps this is not a common problem with HDMI cables. I know image-wise they either work or they don't, either you see the picture or you see nothing at all, no degradation given the error detection used, but apparently given this experience they can be the cause of only 2 sound channels coming through. Anyone else ever experienced this?



empyreal1, glad to hear things have worked out for you. I always find that the best thing to do is try everything first. I all else fails, return the unit. The s360 really does pack a punch for something small and unobtrusive. Congrats. JoeB


----------



## joebloggs13

Just added Ronin to my BD collection. I hace to say that with every new addition, I am amazed at the sound this little unit puts out. This little investment has really paid dividends!


----------



## Ettenra

This system is really starting to get serious price cuts at a few major online retailers. Could that be a sign that a replacement is coming soon? I'd hate to pull the trigger on a little system just to have it replaced in a months time by a newer little system.


----------



## Knights

Hi Guys, I just picked up this HT-SS360 unit and so far its great. I got it cause of the 3 HDMI inputs mainly.


Has anyone figured out how to change the inputs on the HTS with the Comcast remote control???, I can change some inputs but i can't get it back to Sat and i also can't get it to DVD which is what i have the xbox 360 on.


For those who wonder how i have it set up....


Sony Blue Ray Player, Comcast HD Box, xbox 360 with all HDMI to HTS, Then HTS to Sharp Aquos 46" LCD HDTV with HDMI. All my HDMI cables are Monster M1000, Pricey but are amazing and soon to upgrade them all to the new M2000 Hyper Speed cables.


Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## BoogerBomb

I should really start to think things all the way through before jumping in head first. I bought the HT-SS360 thinking I would use my computer monitor for computing/tv viewing. It has one HDMI in and my thinking was hook up computer and sat box to receiver using HDMI and output that to the monitor.


Well it has one side effect when it comes to the computer aspect of it. Since the receiver upscales the HDMI output, my monitor displays it in 1920x1080 instead of its native 1680x1050. I wanted HDMI audio processing but didn't thinking through the HDMI video upscaling aspect of it. The sat box is displayed without issue to the monitor and that works as I envisioned.


My monitor displays the 1920x1080 but it doesn't look right as its more than what the screens real estate can display so it scales it down to fit.


There isn't a way to disable the HMDI video upscaling while maintaining the HDMI audio processing is there? Can I not have my cake and eat it too?


----------



## samsurd2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BoogerBomb* /forum/post/17412031
> 
> 
> I should really start to think things all the way through before jumping in head first. I bought the HT-SS360 thinking I would use my computer monitor for computing/tv viewing. It has one HDMI in and my thinking was hook up computer and sat box to receiver using HDMI and output that to the monitor.
> 
> 
> Well it has one side effect when it comes to the computer aspect of it. *Since the receiver upscales the HDMI output*, my monitor displays it in 1920x1080 instead of its native 1680x1050. I wanted HDMI audio processing but didn't thinking through the HDMI video upscaling aspect of it. The sat box is displayed without issue to the monitor and that works as I envisioned.
> 
> 
> My monitor displays the 1920x1080 but it doesn't look right as its more than what the screens real estate can display so it scales it down to fit.
> 
> 
> There isn't a way to disable the HMDI video upscaling while maintaining the HDMI audio processing is there? Can I not have my cake and eat it too?



No flame intended and I could be wrong but I doubt that this unit scales video signals. In fact, even if it upconverted and scaled analog video inputs, I'd be even more surprised if it "upscaled" an HDMI video signal since that seems to be a rare feature in any real AVR let alone in an HTIB unit. JMO


----------



## highdefdrifter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BoogerBomb* /forum/post/17412031
> 
> 
> ...Well it has one side effect when it comes to the computer aspect of it. Since the receiver upscales the HDMI output, my monitor displays it in 1920x1080 instead of its native 1680x1050. I wanted HDMI audio processing but didn't thinking through the HDMI video upscaling aspect of it. The sat box is displayed without issue to the monitor and that works as I envisioned...



If your sat box, which I presume is also HDMI connected to the Sony, is working fine then doesn't that say that the problem is not Sony upscaling but your computer's output?


I mean, why would the Sony upscale the computer but not the sat box?


----------



## BoogerBomb

/facepalm Should have realized that. I can't get my computer to recognize anything but the receiver so I guess its Optical out to the receiver and I will just have to manually switch video sources. Its gets supported resolution info from the receiver (HD formats of course) and sets it to 1080p.


God, why can't they just make it easy for us? Does it always have to be overcomplicated?


Now I have to find a way to trick my computer into seeing the monitor and not the receiver.


----------



## Knights

Anyone if you can change the HDMI input names on the receiver??, Instead of DVD i want it to say Xbox 360, Instead of SAT i want it to say Cable, etc....


Thanks


----------



## joebloggs13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Knights* /forum/post/17413522
> 
> 
> Anyone if you can change the HDMI input names on the receiver??, Instead of DVD i want it to say Xbox 360, Instead of SAT i want it to say Cable, etc....
> 
> 
> Thanks



I dont think so, because each input has its correspondingbutton on the remote, which leads me to believe that they are unchangeable. Using this unit with a universal remote might be different. Regarding the actual unit though, I think they can't be renamed.


----------



## Knights

Has anyone else who has there HD Cable Box connected to the HT-SS360 with HDMI and then to the HD TV with HDMI notice a lesser quality then when connected directly to the TV???. I'm watching the Miami Heat game and it looks dissapointing for HD. I would love to get other peoples opinion on this. Also note that i'm using Monster M1000 series HDMI cables. Thanks.


----------



## joebloggs13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Knights* /forum/post/17449741
> 
> 
> Has anyone else who has there HD Cable Box connected to the HT-SS360 with HDMI and then to the HD TV with HDMI notice a lesser quality then when connected directly to the TV???. I'm watching the Miami Heat game and it looks dissapointing for HD. I would love to get other peoples opinion on this. Also note that i'm using Monster M1000 series HDMI cables. Thanks.



It should pass full 1080p. If you look on page 50 of the manual, it explains how the signal is passed via HDMI from the source to the TV. Maybe it processes the signal again as it passes it? What is your sat receiver set to?


----------



## samsurd2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Knights* /forum/post/17449741
> 
> 
> Has anyone else who has there HD Cable Box connected to the HT-SS360 with HDMI and then to the HD TV with HDMI notice a lesser quality then when connected directly to the TV???. I'm watching the Miami Heat game and it looks dissapointing for HD. I would love to get other peoples opinion on this. Also note that i'm using Monster M1000 series HDMI cables. Thanks.



It's those Monster cables that are the problem







j/k


----------



## Knights




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joebloggs13* /forum/post/17451492
> 
> 
> It should pass full 1080p. If you look on page 50 of the manual, it explains how the signal is passed via HDMI from the source to the TV. Maybe it processes the signal again as it passes it? What is your sat receiver set to?



Set to SAT for the cable box. When watching a show or movie looks great, But when watching sports it's kinda iffy to me. When i had the cable box directly to the hdtv before and looked better.


----------



## Knights




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *samsurd2* /forum/post/17452739
> 
> 
> It's those Monster cables that are the problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j/k



hahaha for the money i spent on them it better not be lol. I bought them just so i know for a 100% fact that it would not be the hdmi cables if i had bad reception. I love those cables and now the M2000 cables are going to be even more sick when they come out.


----------



## Xplosive

What stands do you guys use for your front and rear speakers?


----------



## joebloggs13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xplosive* /forum/post/17453582
> 
> 
> What stands do you guys use for your front and rear speakers?



The dimensions of my tv room are such that I am able to mount the rear speakers in each corner of the room. I just bought some little corner shelves for them. I ran the cables under the floor as I have a crawl space under the tv room, accessed from the basement. It's an ideal set up for me, and as the room is about 14x15 this system was just the right size as well.


----------



## txrose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Knights* /forum/post/17452991
> 
> 
> hahaha for the money i spent on them it better not be lol. I bought them just so i know for a 100% fact that it would not be the hdmi cables if i had bad reception. I love those cables and now the M2000 cables are going to be even more sick when they come out.



Why are you planning to upgrade your M1000's? I can't speak for others but if they are supporting your 1080p sources now IMO the only thing the M2000's will do is lighten your bank account. Save your money and buy a few more BD movies.


----------



## blazed

so are you guys happy with the sound?? my main use would be for movies and games. using a ps3 as the movie player.


im getting this system or the

Panasonic SC-HT56. they are both around under 230 bucks now. only problem is that i cant find any reviews for the panny model, except the ones on amazon.


----------



## dogday




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *blazed* /forum/post/17464364
> 
> 
> so are you guys happy with the sound?? my main use would be for movies and games. using a ps3 as the movie player.
> 
> 
> im getting this system or the
> 
> Panasonic SC-HT56. they are both around under 230 bucks now. only problem is that i cant find any reviews for the panny model, except the ones on amazon.



I love the way this sounds. I'm in a smaller room - 13x18, and it handles it nicely. I have the Sub turned all the way down (downside of apartment living) and it still puts out a nice rumble. The auto-calibration worked fine for me. I only made a few minor adjustments to fit my situation (like the sub).


The S360 has a nice, clean sound. Plenty of range and warmth. I mainly use it with TV and games, but music sounds good too. Of course a bigger system will sound better, but I am quite pleased and more than satisfied - especially for only costing $230.


No regrets at all.


----------



## blazed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dogday* /forum/post/17465360
> 
> 
> I love the way this sounds. I'm in a smaller room - 13x18, and it handles it nicely. I have the Sub turned all the way down (downside of apartment living) and it still puts out a nice rumble. The auto-calibration worked fine for me. I only made a few minor adjustments to fit my situation (like the sub).
> 
> 
> The S360 has a nice, clean sound. Plenty of range and warmth. I mainly use it with TV and games, but music sounds good too. Of course a bigger system will sound better, but I am quite pleased and more than satisfied - especially for only costing $230.
> 
> 
> No regrets at all.



thanks for you input. the price is really attractive and it fits perfectly in my budget.


----------



## bicker1

I'm personally not really happy with the sound. There's nothing wrong with the unit; it isn't defective or anything less than what it was promised to be. I just don't like the way it sounds, especially the center channel speaker, when presenting DD5.1 from television. It's great with the sound from BDs, for some reason, but television, notsomuch. Everything sounds like it is happening inside a tin can, regardless of the settings I change and that's even after I replaced the center channel speaker with what I feel is a better one.


YMMV.


----------



## blazed




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bicker1* /forum/post/17466180
> 
> 
> I'm personally not really happy with the sound. There's nothing wrong with the unit; it isn't defective or anything less than what it was promised to be. I just don't like the way it sounds, especially the center channel speaker, when presenting DD5.1 from television. It's great with the sound from BDs, for some reason, but television, notsomuch. Everything sounds like it is happening inside a tin can, regardless of the settings I change and that's even after I replaced the center channel speaker with what I feel is a better one.
> 
> 
> YMMV.



hmmm that kinda sucks, but i dont think i will be using the surround sound for tv viewing. it'll be more for blurays, dvds, and games.


would you say that you are pretty happy with the sound for movies?


----------



## bicker1

Yes, definitely. There is a big difference. I don't have any complaints about the sound with BDs and DVDs.


And it doesn't make sense to me that there would be a big difference, but that's another story.


----------



## joker57676




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Xplosive* /forum/post/17453582
> 
> 
> What stands do you guys use for your front and rear speakers?



I am looking at this system also and was wondering what kind of wall mounts would work well. I don't need anything high end, just mount on the wall and not look terrible. Also, has anyone used this system with a projector. I am looking to hook my PS3 and cable box to it then run a single HDMI to the projector.


Mark


----------



## dogday




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joker57676* /forum/post/17479970
> 
> 
> I am looking at this system also and was wondering what kind of wall mounts would work well. I don't need anything high end, just mount on the wall and not look terrible. Also, has anyone used this system with a projector. I am looking to hook my PS3 and cable box to it then run a single HDMI to the projector.
> 
> 
> Mark



I simply used single screws for each speaker, no fancy mounts needed. The speakers have a keyhole mount, so it was quite easy. Only slight annoyance is the speakers actually aim upwards using this method. Not a big deal, but noticeable when you have them mounted up high.


I would imagine using a projector with the system would be easy. The single HDMI cable to the display is a nice way to go.


----------



## joker57676




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dogday* /forum/post/17500439
> 
> 
> I simply used single screws for each speaker, no fancy mounts needed. The speakers have a keyhole mount, so it was quite easy. Only slight annoyance is the speakers actually aim upwards using this method. Not a big deal, but noticeable when you have them mounted up high.
> 
> 
> I would imagine using a projector with the system would be easy. The single HDMI cable to the display is a nice way to go.



Thanks for the reply. I was at a BB this weekend and noticed they could be mounted with a single screw. I'll probably end up going this route for ease and expense.


Mark


----------



## tighr

Talk about impulse buy. I was looking for a simple HTIB for my living room TV (56" Samsung DLP), stumbled across this one, saw newegg had a package deal for this and the Sony S360 BD player, checked amazon and saw price was comparable, and clicked buy. Hopefully you fools didn't lead me astray!!


----------



## pucknut

has anyone actually compared the sound between the panny sc-ht 56 and the sony ss 360?......i have heard the sound of the sony 360 in best buy, (pretty decent)...but cant find a panny 56 anywhere.........btw the panny doesnt use proprietary connections at the receiver......


----------



## joebloggs13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tighr* /forum/post/17505127
> 
> 
> Talk about impulse buy. I was looking for a simple HTIB for my living room TV (56" Samsung DLP), stumbled across this one, saw newegg had a package deal for this and the Sony S360 BD player, checked amazon and saw price was comparable, and clicked buy. Hopefully you fools didn't lead me astray!!



I have been very happy with my Sony ss360. Hooked to a 50" Samsung plasma, xbox 360, cable receiver, and Samsung BD P1500.


----------



## wongJP

Hey guys, I've had a problem with the HTS-S360 and the PS3. I've got the PS3 hooked up to the "BD" port of the receiver via HDMI. The receiver goes out to my Bravia via HDMI also.


Generally after a stretch of use, sometimse the screen just goes black. Then for a split second there is a full screen of snow (multiple colors).. then it blanks out and comes back. It's usually happened after a period of time. then it goes away.


It hasn't really happened with movies but with games it seems to happen. I think I've seen various threads about it but no resolution. Any idea what might be up?


----------



## ooms

so is this still the best HTIB for around $300 to get? let me know.


----------



## JaKeY1DeUcE

I just purchased this speaker system along with the KDL-46W5100 and am now trying to hook everything up. I am a novice when it comes to this kind of stuff. I am trying to figure out how I am supposed to connect the TV, Receiver, computer (which has hdmi), and cable box all together to utilize the speaker system. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## highdefdrifter

TV should have an HDMI input. This is where you plug the HDMI output from the Sony HTiB receiver.


The computer and cable box go to the HDMI inputs on the Sony HTiB receiver(there are 3). This is assuming that both computer and cable box have HDMI outputs, and that you have HDMI cables for both of them.


----------



## JaKeY1DeUcE

Ok, I had the hdmi from the computer going directly to the tv, but I switched it to the receiver, but still no sound is coming out of the speakers.


----------



## highdefdrifter

When you ran the computer's HDMI to the tv, were you getting computer sound out of the tv?


----------



## JaKeY1DeUcE

sometimes i can get sound out of the TV and sometimes not.


----------



## highdefdrifter

Let's back up then.


When you setup the Sony HTiB, did you run the speaker calibration? When you do, do the test tones come out of each speaker?


If you haven't run it, run it now.


I'm trying to figure out if it's a problem with your system, or with your connections.


----------



## davyo

FWIW,,, I returned my SS360 last week.


Just shy of my 30 day return window the SS360 died, it would power on for a few minutes and then just shut down.


Anyhow, personaly I feel its a great little system and I almost re-purchased it when I did my return at my local B&M.


Any electronic anything can break but I would say get an extended warranty with the SS360.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## JaKeY1DeUcE

Yes, I followed the instructions and did the auto calibration and the speakers seemed to have worked fine. I believe it is my connections that could be the problem and that is what I'm trying to determine. Besides the HDMI's connected from the TV to the receiver and the computer and cable box to the receiver, I also have the red and white cord going from the TV to the receiver. That is what the sony support guy told me I needed.


BTW, thanks a lot for trying to help me out. Merry Christmas to you and the rest of the AVS Forum.


----------



## highdefdrifter

Okay, have you tried selecting the specific component to test on the Sony 360? That's the part on page 27 of the manual. You need to tell the Sony which item you want to listen to.


Since you have the TV's stereo outputs connected to the Sony's receiver stereo inputs(the red/white cables), I'd suggest starting there. For now, disconnect the cable box and computer from the Sony.


On your Sony 360 remote, after the TV and Sony are turned on, try hitting the "TV" input button. This should switch the 360 to your TV input and give you TV sound.


----------



## GCG

Does anybody know if this unit passes blacker-than-black and whiter-than-white?


Can it be set to just pass-through the video signal without introducing any modification to it?


Does it pass 1080p24 ?


Thanks.


----------



## BMLocal175

Can you do test tones to calibrate the speakers with a sound meter?


----------



## JaKeY1DeUcE

I have got the TV sound working now. Only the TV and receiver are connected via HDMI and red and white cable.


----------



## JaKeY1DeUcE

What do I do now to get the speaker system working with the cable box and my computer.


----------



## highdefdrifter

I'd connect the cable box next. It uses an HDMI cable right? With everything off, plug that into one of the Sony's HDMI inputs.


In the manual it has a HDMI input marked "Sat In", I'd use that one. It's the one on the right, if you are looking at the rear of the unit. This way, you can use the "Sat" button on the remote to switch to your cable box. So turn on the tv, Sony, and cable box. Then push the "Sat" button to hear the cable box.


----------



## BMLocal175

Well I went to BB today to hear this system and of course they didn't even have any left including a floor model to listen to.


I order one anyway online and I hope from the postings here I made the right choice. Seems like a nice little system for what I want to do in my 10x11 room.


----------



## danc8

Read through the thread. Great stuff.


I bought mine Xmas Eve (good price at Sony Store with a discounted S-Air unit).


All components connected via HDMI: PS3, Cable HD box, BDP-S360. HDMI to a Bravia KDL-52V5100.


When SAT is selected and cable box is playing the receiver stops every five to 10 minutes (can't detect a pattern or trigger), seems to search for new audio field, screen goes dark, sound off and then everything comes back on. Total elapsed time is about 3-5 seconds.


Any ideas?


----------



## JaKeY1DeUcE

OK. I got the cable box working now. I followed your directions. Now the thing is to get my computer (laptop) connected to use the speakers and the TV as an extended desktop


----------



## kenpac

I am just about to purchase this system, as I have a small living room and I am not all that much into audio performance, etc. However, I have an old system that is shot and needs to be replaced.


I currently have a DirecTV HD DVR and PS3 hooked up to my current surround sound system. I also have a Wii and regular DVD player (for the kids) going directly to the TV.


So, it seems that this is a great system for me, since it has the multiple HDMI ports (and I am about to order some more HDMI cables from monoprice.com, since I only have one right now).


I do have one overriding concern right now. When we had my house built I had it pre-wired for surround sound. And currently, I have wires running from the receiver to a jack directly behind my tv for the four speakers (there are four red and black jacks right on top of each other next to the cable jack in the wall). I then have the speakers mounted and connected to the pre-wired areas in the four corners of my living room.


Will I be able to still do this? I am under the impression that this system has the proprietary jacks for Sony at the connection that goes into the receiver. At the other end of those speakers, are they still stripped down at the tips that would allow me to put one in the red jack and one in the black jack for each of my speakers? And, would I then be able to just use the speaker wire that I am currently using for my current satellite speakers? I cannot have cords running around the living room with 3 small kids (and we paid for the pre-wiring, so my wife will not be happy if that goes unused).


Thanks.


----------



## dogday




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kenpac* /forum/post/17808631
> 
> 
> I am just about to purchase this system, as I have a small living room and I am not all that much into audio performance, etc. However, I have an old system that is shot and needs to be replaced.
> 
> 
> I currently have a DirecTV HD DVR and PS3 hooked up to my current surround sound system. I also have a Wii and regular DVD player (for the kids) going directly to the TV.
> 
> 
> So, it seems that this is a great system for me, since it has the multiple HDMI ports (and I am about to order some more HDMI cables from monoprice.com, since I only have one right now).
> 
> 
> I do have one overriding concern right now. When we had my house built I had it pre-wired for surround sound. And currently, I have wires running from the receiver to a jack directly behind my tv for the four speakers (there are four red and black jacks right on top of each other next to the cable jack in the wall). I then have the speakers mounted and connected to the pre-wired areas in the four corners of my living room.
> 
> 
> Will I be able to still do this? I am under the impression that this system has the proprietary jacks for Sony at the connection that goes into the receiver. At the other end of those speakers, are they still stripped down at the tips that would allow me to put one in the red jack and one in the black jack for each of my speakers? And, would I then be able to just use the speaker wire that I am currently using for my current satellite speakers? I cannot have cords running around the living room with 3 small kids (and we paid for the pre-wiring, so my wife will not be happy if that goes unused).
> 
> 
> Thanks.



The wires are bare at the speaker end. Yes, the connectors at the receiver are proprietary, but it is very easy to splice the wires to your existing wires. The 360s included wire is a very small gauge (18? 24??) so I'm sure that they would easily fit in your speakers.

Take the plunge, it's a sweet little system. Sounds good and really easy to use (especially if you add a Harmony Remote!).


----------



## highdefdrifter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaKeY1DeUcE* /forum/post/17805200
> 
> 
> OK. I got the cable box working now. I followed your directions. Now the thing is to get my computer (laptop) connected to use the speakers and the TV as an extended desktop



Well, you have two other HDMI inputs to choose from. One is marked for blu ray, the other for DVD. You are hooking up a computer, so it's up to you which one you want. Just remember which one you use, since that's the button on the remote that you'll need to push to switch surround sound to the computer.


By the way, here's where you find out if your computer is really HDMI compatible. If it uses a DVI/HDMI converter, you may have issues. This is why I left this component for last- you will know if you have problems it is because of this component, your tv/cable and Sony work fine.


----------



## foladar

I know very little about surround sound, so as someone who has a semi-small living room (tall ceilings) and knows little about them, would you choose the HTS-S360 or the Onkyo HT-S3200? I've been reading on both, but I'm not too sure on the exacts. The Blu-Ray player is a PS3, and an HD-DVD/Cable box would be attached as well. They're both in the same price range, though this one is slightly cheaper (at Amazon). Of course, if there's another HTIB I should look at, I'd definitely be willing to go that route too, but seems these two are favored from what I've seen.


----------



## JaKeY1DeUcE

I tried connecting the computer into the receiver via HDMI and still the sound did not work. It was coming out of the laptop speakers. I think this has to do something with the computer settings. I am running a 64 bit Windows Home Premium OS if that is any help. I tried contacting sony but they didn't seem to know how to fix it or how to get it to work.


----------



## BMLocal175

Just hooked up my sysyem in a 10x11 room and am very impressed with the sound. Great little system for smaller rooms.


----------



## dcchurchill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danc8* /forum/post/17801361
> 
> 
> Read through the thread. Great stuff.
> 
> 
> I bought mine Xmas Eve (good price at Sony Store with a discounted S-Air unit).
> 
> 
> All components connected via HDMI: PS3, Cable HD box, BDP-S360. HDMI to a Bravia KDL-52V5100.
> 
> 
> When SAT is selected and cable box is playing the receiver stops every five to 10 minutes (can't detect a pattern or trigger), seems to search for new audio field, screen goes dark, sound off and then everything comes back on. Total elapsed time is about 3-5 seconds.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?



I have the same symptom when playing HD content from Netflix on my LG-BD370 through my HT-SS360. The only solution I found was to change the HDMI output from the BD370 to either 1080i or 1080P/60Hz it will give the same symptoms as you experience on 1080P/24. However, this is only with HD content on Netflix, BD disks play back fine at 1080P/24. This never happened with the BD370 hooked up directly to the TV.


My SAT box (Dish ViP 722) plays back fine through the HT-SS360 but it's max configurable resolution is 1080i. I haven't yet tried to playback any 1080p content from the 722 (Dish offers 1080p content via their online service and the 722 automatically switches to 1080p/24 based on the capabilities of your TV) via the HT-SS360; it worked fine before hooked directly up to my LG 52LG70 TV but with the limited 1080P content on Dish I'm not too worried about it.


I suspect the issue has to do with the HDMI signal getting interrupted in the Netflix stream, but I can't explain how this might apply to your cable box. If you have the ability to configure the HD resoultion on your box I'd try changing it to 1080i or 1080p/60 and see if it makes a difference.


----------



## highdefdrifter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JaKeY1DeUcE* /forum/post/17819640
> 
> 
> I tried connecting the computer into the receiver via HDMI and still the sound did not work. It was coming out of the laptop speakers. I think this has to do something with the computer settings. I am running a 64 bit Windows Home Premium OS if that is any help. I tried contacting sony but they didn't seem to know how to fix it or how to get it to work.



That HDMI connection from the computer, is it a regular HDMI or HDMI/DVI cable?


Can you describe your computer, make/model? I'd like to see how it handles HDMI.


----------



## estiel

can anyone help? is anyone out there using sound field AFD STANDARD, and getting output to all 5.1 channels?? i'm using a ps3 as my blu-ray player.


i just got off the phone with sony tech support who said that AFD STANDARD is only supposed to output to 2.1, even though the manual says it "presents the sound as it was recorded/encoded without adding any surround effects."


they advised me to use sound field PRO LOGIC II MOVIE, which per the manual "can reproduce sound in 5.1 channel for watching videos of overdubbed or old movies."


it seems like with a DTS source (terminator salvation blu-ray) played through a PS3, i wouldn't get true suround sound without using AFD STANDARD.


my understanding is that i could set my ps3 to LCPM, htss360 to AFD STANDARD, and get 5.1 output?


thanks,


----------



## estiel

well... i may be dumb, but sony tech support was retarded.


there was a ps3 setting for sound that i hadn't seen - i stopped at the audio settings under the video category on ps3's menus.


AFD standard now works as it should.


----------



## JaKeY1DeUcE

I believe its a regular HDMI, but I'm not sure...anyways my laptop is a Sony VGN-AW190. If you want to know my operating system its Microsoft Vista Home Premium 64 bit. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## danc8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dcchurchill* /forum/post/17833894
> 
> 
> I have the same symptom when playing HD content from Netflix on my LG-BD370 through my HT-SS360. The only solution I found was to change the HDMI output from the BD370 to either 1080i or 1080P/60Hz it will give the same symptoms as you experience on 1080P/24. However, this is only with HD content on Netflix, BD disks play back fine at 1080P/24. This never happened with the BD370 hooked up directly to the TV.
> 
> 
> My SAT box (Dish ViP 722) plays back fine through the HT-SS360 but it's max configurable resolution is 1080i. I haven't yet tried to playback any 1080p content from the 722 (Dish offers 1080p content via their online service and the 722 automatically switches to 1080p/24 based on the capabilities of your TV) via the HT-SS360; it worked fine before hooked directly up to my LG 52LG70 TV but with the limited 1080P content on Dish I'm not too worried about it.
> 
> 
> I suspect the issue has to do with the HDMI signal getting interrupted in the Netflix stream, but I can't explain how this might apply to your cable box. If you have the ability to configure the HD resoultion on your box I'd try changing it to 1080i or 1080p/60 and see if it makes a difference.



Changed my cable box to "fixed" audio output solved the problem. Allowed audio signal to be handled by the receiver (or at least that's what I am told).


----------



## cbales24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *foladar* /forum/post/17819247
> 
> 
> I know very little about surround sound, so as someone who has a semi-small living room (tall ceilings) and knows little about them, would you choose the HTS-S360 or the Onkyo HT-S3200? I've been reading on both, but I'm not too sure on the exacts. The Blu-Ray player is a PS3, and an HD-DVD/Cable box would be attached as well. They're both in the same price range, though this one is slightly cheaper (at Amazon). Of course, if there's another HTIB I should look at, I'd definitely be willing to go that route too, but seems these two are favored from what I've seen.




The ONKYO will NOT detect audio through HDMI cables - only video. You will need a separate audio cable for each source.


The S360 HDMI inputs, however, will pass video to your display AND process the audio.


This is a big deal to most people.


----------



## Thrice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BMLocal175* /forum/post/17822507
> 
> 
> Just hooked up my sysyem in a 10x11 room and am very impressed with the sound. Great little system for smaller rooms.



Ditto. I got this packaged w/ a 40XBR9 and BDP-360 and set it up in my 10x10 computer room and it is great. I also have a HD-DVD A30 and HD STB going into my other HDMI connections and everything seems to be going good. I haven't run an auto-calibration yet, just using my own manual settings. Kinda bummer to have a passive powered sub but for the room it shouldn't be much of a problem.


For the price (though I really didn't pay for it because of the package deal) I don't think there is anything to complain about. My main system is a Onkyo 805 w/ 4 Energy bookshelf speakers and center channel and while I get a lot more power from that I think the clarity of this little HTiB is more than adequate. After setting up my main system I thought I had sworn off HTiB setups but this one made me change my mind a little, especially for a secondary system in a smaller room. The OSD off the menu is a little cumbersome since it doesn't output to the TV but that is a minor complaint at best.


My only question for clarification is what sound field to leave this on to get my audio from the BD and HD-DVD as it was intended (i.e. DTS-HD and TrueHD)? From what I gathered I believe leaving it on A.F.D. STD will get me the true codecs for my movies and this will also give me the Dolby Digital when watching my Fios cable. Can anyone confirm this? Thanks.


----------



## eiker_ir

yeah AFD STD plays the audio as it should without any extra ''enhancements''


For stereo stuff i use Pro Logic II


i pretty much never touch the rest of the modes.


----------



## jjfeo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbales24* /forum/post/17847366
> 
> 
> The ONKYO will NOT detect audio through HDMI cables - only video. You will need a separate audio cable for each source.
> 
> 
> The S360 HDMI inputs, however, will pass video to your display AND process the audio.
> 
> 
> This is a big deal to most people.



This is a big deal for me too.... My question is, for everyday watching/listening, can you turn off the rear speakers? Basically, I would have to have the rear speakers put away (or out of sight) until I watch a movie. My wife doesn't want them sitting out (or mounted) to anything in the living room. Looking forward (way forward), I am going to redo the basement when my 8-yr doesn't need a play room anymore, and have a home theater set up down there. Until then, I have to respect her wishes....


----------



## cbales24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jjfeo* /forum/post/17861358
> 
> 
> This is a big deal for me too.... My question is, for everyday watching/listening, can you turn off the rear speakers? Basically, I would have to have the rear speakers put away (or out of sight) until I watch a movie. My wife doesn't want them sitting out (or mounted) to anything in the living room.(



Sure, just set the receiver to 2.1 and unplug the speakers. Seems like a hassle, but I get your dilemma.


----------



## abhayz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *danc8* /forum/post/17801361
> 
> 
> Read through the thread. Great stuff.
> 
> 
> I bought mine Xmas Eve (good price at Sony Store with a discounted S-Air unit).
> 
> 
> All components connected via HDMI: PS3, Cable HD box, BDP-S360. HDMI to a Bravia KDL-52V5100.
> 
> 
> When SAT is selected and cable box is playing the receiver stops every five to 10 minutes (can't detect a pattern or trigger), seems to search for new audio field, screen goes dark, sound off and then everything comes back on. Total elapsed time is about 3-5 seconds.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?



I didnt think thi sunit is S-Air compatible. Is it? Any answers ASAP would help, I have this in my cart and will purchase if it's s-air compatible


----------



## cbales24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *abhayz* /forum/post/17864445
> 
> 
> I didnt think thi sunit is S-Air compatible. Is it? Any answers ASAP would help, I have this in my cart and will purchase if it's s-air compatible



I'm pretty sure I heard that it is not. Sorry I don't have anything more substantial than that.


----------



## pee

I'm not one to post a lot(as you can see). But I do use this site extensively for reviews, comments and opinions when I'm considering a potential gadget!


That being said, hopefully my simple comments will help(or deter) someone thinking of buying the HTSS30. This little system compelled me to say something.


I purchased this unit as a HT for my bedroom. (16'X14').

(in my main living area, I have an Onkyo setup with Def Tech speakers)


I am completely surprised and impressed with this HTSS30. In 'some' ways, its' comparable to my main setup. Maybe it's because of the smaller area it's in?


I did not find the music to be as bad sounding as reviewed on the CNET site. It's actually pretty nice too me. Also, the bass wasn't as overwhelming as I've read on other reviews. I did however tone it down to 5.0 after the auto calibration.


Connected to the HTSS30:

- PS3 via HDMI (this sounds incredible! especially after changing to LPCM on the PS3

and using the AFD Standard, thanks to a suggestion above)

- Toshiba HD DVD Player via HDMI

- Directv HD DVR connected via HDMI and also Optical cable.(I did this because the

manual said so. lol)
*I also have a question on which setting I should use when watching the DVR. Leave

as AFD Standard? Currently I am using the Prologic II Movie setting. Sounds ok.*

- Apple Airport Express via analog RCA Cables to stream my music.

(this output was very critical for my personal 'approval rating'. needless to say, it

passed. But I believe this is helped by my EQ settings from my Itunes)

- I have the one HDMI cable going into my TV. (Sony XBR)
*Can someone advise if there is any benefit to me purchasing an extra optical cable

and connecting it from the TV to the HTSS30?*


As stated from the beginning, I am impressed with this little system. And would recommend it for anyone using as a secondary HT or in a smaller room.


P.


----------



## ag12




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pee* /forum/post/17867040
> 
> 
> - Apple Airport Express via analog RCA Cables to stream my music.
> 
> (this output was very critical for my personal 'approval rating'. needless



How would you say the music sounded on this? I really want to get this but I am a little worried about the music. I have a small room(11x11) so the volume doesn't have to be very loud.


----------



## ooms

so if i has a ps3 i set the ps3 to output LPCM and the sony reciever to AFD STANDARD? What about the HD-A30? also, has anyone tried using Digital Cinema Sound (DCS)?


----------



## ooms

oh and check out our Portuguese counterparts:

http://translate.google.com/translat...3D0Qi%26sa%3DN


----------



## BMLocal175




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ag12* /forum/post/17867206
> 
> 
> How would you say the music sounded on this? I really want to get this but I am a little worried about the music. I have a small room(11x11) so the volume doesn't have to be very loud.



I haven't done alot of music listening, but from what I did listen to, it was pretty good for a under $300 system. I have it in a 10x11 and it is pretty nice. Just got done playing Batman on the PS3. Awesome is all I can say. Sounds were great. Also watched kung fu panda and it was amazing.


----------



## cbales24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pee* /forum/post/17867040
> 
> *Can someone advise if there is any benefit to me purchasing an extra optical cable and connecting it from the TV to the HTSS30?*



It's a good idea to do so, because anything you end up hooking up straight to the TV later on will be able to play through the Sony speakers. Like if you hook up a computer to a side HDMI or something, sound will go through the receiver (It has an optical IN designated for TV). I think a lot of TVs don't send true 5.1 in this manner, but it's fine for ad hoc connections.


----------



## Karpediem

Thought I found my answer somewhere else but I was wrong.....I am no audio person but if I go get some extra speaker wire for the rear speaker, is it fine to just get some generic speaker wire from HD? What guage wire do I get? I need about maybe 10 more feet.


----------



## pee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbales24* /forum/post/17871291
> 
> 
> It's a good idea to do so, because anything you end up hooking up straight to the TV later on will be able to play through the Sony speakers. Like if you hook up a computer to a side HDMI or something, sound will go through the receiver (It has an optical IN designated for TV). I think a lot of TVs don't send true 5.1 in this manner, but it's fine for ad hoc connections.



Thanks! That makes sense. I will definitely hook up an optical cable.


----------



## Thrice




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Karpediem* /forum/post/17871433
> 
> 
> Thought I found my answer somewhere else but I was wrong.....I am no audio person but if I go get some extra speaker wire for the rear speaker, is it fine to just get some generic speaker wire from HD? What guage wire do I get? I need about maybe 10 more feet.



Yeah, HD doesn't need anything specific. This unit uses some pretty thin (and I assume cheap) speaker wire, 24 gauge I think. Go ahead and splice it with whatever you have or pick up some 18g at monoprice or something and give yourself that 10 extra feet.


----------



## lqaddict

I got this lil system as my own New Year's present, and finally hooked it up a few days ago.

I have the following setup:

Samsung 720p LCD connected via HDMI to the receiver TV OUT.

Tivo HD connected via HDMI to SAT IN.

I have a regular DVD player/recorder that is not connected via the HT system yet - I will replace the DVD player with a BD player in the nearest future anyway.

I also have a Dell XPS laptop hooked up to the TV via HDMI, but the cable is too short to run via the HT system. And now the million dollar question:

Before I go and spend whooping 5 bucks on a 3 foot HDMI cable, I have my laptop resolution set to 1366x768 (1:1 to my 720p LCD panel), and my understanding is that the HT system output is 1280x720, so I am a bit confused whether or not I'd be able to use the laptop with the HT system - I am planning on upgrading to 1080p LCD panel in the nearest future as well, so I guess it will not be an issue at that time.


And as far as the sound is concerned, I am liking it for whatever it is - an inexpensive home theater system in a box. The sub will def need to be scaled down a bit (I live in an apartment), but otherwise I am glad.


----------



## Karpediem




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lqaddict* /forum/post/17872272
> 
> 
> I also have a Dell XPS laptop hooked up to the TV via HDMI, but the cable is too short to run via the HT system. And now the million dollar question:
> 
> Before I go and spend whooping 5 bucks on a 3 foot HDMI cable, I have my laptop resolution set to 1366x768 (1:1 to my 720p LCD panel), and my understanding is that the HT system output is 1280x720, so I am a bit confused whether or not I'd be able to use the laptop with the HT system - I am planning on upgrading to 1080p LCD panel in the nearest future as well, so I guess it will not be an issue at that time.



I don't know your exact setup, but I find a 3 foot HDMI cable always too short and go for at least a 6 footer just to be safe. Not much more for the extra length, you can hide the excess and you never know when you might move your setup around and wish it was longer (the cable







). Just my 2 cents.


----------



## dogday




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ag12* /forum/post/17867206
> 
> 
> How would you say the music sounded on this? I really want to get this but I am a little worried about the music. I have a small room(11x11) so the volume doesn't have to be very loud.



I think music sounds nice on this system. I'm in a room about the same size, and have no problems filling it with good, clean sound.


I actually have to keep my sub down around -3 too keep it from being too boomy (apt living and all) but it still sounds very clean and accurate. Surely a +$1K system would sound better, but I have no complaints at all with this.


----------



## dogday




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pee* /forum/post/17867040
> 
> 
> (EDIT)
> 
> Connected to the HTSS30:
> 
> - PS3 via HDMI (this sounds incredible! especially after changing to LPCM on the PS3
> 
> and using the AFD Standard, thanks to a suggestion above)
> 
> - Toshiba HD DVD Player via HDMI
> 
> - Directv HD DVR connected via HDMI and also Optical cable.(I did this because the
> 
> manual said so. lol)
> *I also have a question on which setting I should use when watching the DVR. Leave
> 
> as AFD Standard? Currently I am using the Prologic II Movie setting. Sounds ok.*
> 
> - Apple Airport Express via analog RCA Cables to stream my music.
> 
> (this output was very critical for my personal 'approval rating'. needless to say, it
> 
> passed. But I believe this is helped by my EQ settings from my Itunes)
> 
> - I have the one HDMI cable going into my TV. (Sony XBR)
> *Can someone advise if there is any benefit to me purchasing an extra optical cable
> 
> and connecting it from the TV to the HTSS30?*
> 
> 
> As stated from the beginning, I am impressed with this little system. And would recommend it for anyone using as a secondary HT or in a smaller room.
> 
> 
> P.



Don't really know why you would need to run both HDMI and Optical from your DVR. I think the manual shows both connections as options, not necessary to have both connected at once.


I keep it set on A.F.D and the unit has no problems switching to match the source. If it's being broadcast in 5.1, you will get 5.1 playback.


Running optical from the TV back to the receiver is useful if you are getting OTA programming. I recently dumped my cable TV, so no more DVR. But the OTA signals are strong, and the HD broadcasts are fed from my TV into the 360 via Toslink and everything plays out in glorious digital audio. Never need to use the TV speakers again.


Good luck!


----------



## lqaddict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Karpediem* /forum/post/17872500
> 
> 
> I don't know your exact setup, but I find a 3 foot HDMI cable always too short and go for at least a 6 footer just to be safe. Not much more for the extra length, you can hide the excess and you never know when you might move your setup around and wish it was longer (the cable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Just my 2 cents.



Good point


----------



## cbales24

Just wondering if anyone that owns this has placed the center speaker directly on top of the receiver? It looks like it would fit nicely, but I'm wondering if it puts out too much heat for this? (My HTSS360 is on the way







)


----------



## lqaddict




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cbales24* /forum/post/17879139
> 
> 
> Just wondering if anyone that owns this has placed the center speaker directly on top of the receiver? It looks like it would fit nicely, but I'm wondering if it puts out too much heat for this? (My HTSS360 is on the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



I put mine up on the top of my Tivo box - there are little rubber feet to provide some airflow and reduce vibration.


----------



## dcchurchill

I apologize in advance for the lenght of this post:


I have my LG BD370 hooked up to my HT SS360, today I was watching The Secret on BD which has a DTS MA 5.1 track (according to the disk setup menu). With my BD 370 set to output PCM Multi-Ch. over HDMI and the SS360 set to AFD Std the SS360 only receives 2 Channel Stereo. If I change the sound track on the disk menu to Dolby 5.1 I get the same result. However, if I change the BD370 to output Primary Pass Through on the HDMI then the SS360 will play 5.1 channel on AFD Std. but only when I select the Dolby 5.1 sound track on the DTS MA track it's always 2.0 Channel.


I know the SS360 doesn't decode DTA MA but the BD370 is supposed to. The way I understand the settings if I output PCM from the BD370 and set the SS360 to AFD Std. it should output what gets put in (5.1).


Am I missing something in my understanding of BD audio? Will I never be able to hear a DTS MA track in 5.1 with my BD370 decoding the signal through my SS360?


----------



## birdztudio

Does anybody could make the front panel display "PCM XX kHz" like HT-SF 2300 could do?


----------



## BlackHawkTDI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *birdztudio* /forum/post/17888092
> 
> 
> Does anybody could make the front panel display "PCM XX kHz" like HT-SF 2300 could do?



No.. The 360 will not display PCM on the front panel.


----------



## cbales24

So, I got this all set up last night, and it was sounding good. I did some other things and later I noticed that there was hiss coming out of the rear surrounds.










It seems to do it regardless of volume level -- I turned the receiver off and back on, and the hiss resumed as soon as the receiver powered back up!


Do I have something set wrong or did I get a crappy set? It's been on AFD Std for everything.


----------



## ooms




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dcchurchill* /forum/post/17882942
> 
> 
> I apologize in advance for the lenght of this post:
> 
> 
> I have my LG BD370 hooked up to my HT SS360, today I was watching The Secret on BD which has a DTS MA 5.1 track (according to the disk setup menu). With my BD 370 set to output PCM Multi-Ch. over HDMI and the SS360 set to AFD Std the SS360 only receives 2 Channel Stereo. If I change the sound track on the disk menu to Dolby 5.1 I get the same result. However, if I change the BD370 to output Primary Pass Through on the HDMI then the SS360 will play 5.1 channel on AFD Std. but only when I select the Dolby 5.1 sound track on the DTS MA track it's always 2.0 Channel.
> 
> 
> I know the SS360 doesn't decode DTA MA but the BD370 is supposed to. The way I understand the settings if I output PCM from the BD370 and set the SS360 to AFD Std. it should output what gets put in (5.1).
> 
> 
> Am I missing something in my understanding of BD audio? Will I never be able to hear a DTS MA track in 5.1 with my BD370 decoding the signal through my SS360?



not sure. if i was you i would post in a thread thats just about the BD370. im sure there is one somewhere online if not here. or you could start a new thread on the subject.


----------



## ooms

i should be getting mine tomorrow. gonna set it up with a ps3, hd-a30 and htpc. htpc has 5770 so that will use bitstreaming, and LPCM on ps3. Not sure what will happen with hd-a30. though i highly doubt such cheape speakers will reveal any differences in LPCM vs bitstreaming. yes im thinking about getting rid of ps3 and hd-a30 since i have htpc but the picture quality is noticably better on my ps3 for blu-rays and much better on my hd-a30 for hd-dvds compared to playing back either format on my htpc using totalmedia theater.


----------



## ooms

ok i got it. sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much better than tv speakers. i got it for $245 afer bing cashback from ebay. I know it will not display exact sound output because neither my ps3 nor it bitstream, save for the short moment of time it will display 5.1 when switching from different track on same blu-ray. Question is since my HTPC can bitstream does the reciever display DTS-HD Master Audio or just DTS? I just played back Incredible Hulk and it displayed DTS. And I am using pass through.


----------



## ooms

damn this thead is dying lol. still wondering about same thing. does receiver display TrueHD or DTS-HD Master if its being sent them properly? Or does it just Display Dolby or DTS, respectively. Im playing back a blu-ray and the software is set to pass through. When i change track to TrueHD the reciever diplays the Dolby symbol. When i select the LPCM track it only does not display anything, which i know is normal. So if someone can PLEASE tell me wether they have seen TrueHD or DTS HD MA show up on their receivers display THAT WOULD BE GREAT.


----------



## cbales24




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ooms* /forum/post/17921125
> 
> 
> damn this thead is dying lol. still wondering about same thing. does receiver display TrueHD or DTS-HD Master if its being sent them properly? Or does it just Display Dolby or DTS, respectively. Im playing back a blu-ray and the software is set to pass through. When i change track to TrueHD the reciever diplays the Dolby symbol. When i select the LPCM track it only does not display anything, which i know is normal. So if someone can PLEASE tell me wether they have seen TrueHD or DTS HD MA show up on their receivers display THAT WOULD BE GREAT.



I haven't seen it display anything but "5.1" when it gets a new signal. My sources have been blu-ray disc (PS3), PS3 HD rental, and mkv files from Popcorn Hour. Maybe this is not so helpful, but you just really seemed like you wanted *some* kind of answer. I do follow this thread.


----------



## highdefdrifter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ooms* /forum/post/17921125
> 
> 
> damn this thead is dying lol. still wondering about same thing. does receiver display TrueHD or DTS-HD Master if its being sent them properly? Or does it just Display Dolby or DTS, respectively. Im playing back a blu-ray and the software is set to pass through. When i change track to TrueHD the reciever diplays the Dolby symbol. When i select the LPCM track it only does not display anything, which i know is normal. So if someone can PLEASE tell me wether they have seen TrueHD or DTS HD MA show up on their receivers display THAT WOULD BE GREAT.



My understanding is that you'll only get TrueHD or DTS HD to show up on a receiver's display IF:


The player is sending out bitstream audio

AND

The receiver can decode those formats


If the receiver can't decode the format, what happens is it decodes the regular Dolby Digital or DTS, and of course shows that on the display.


The 360 can't decode the lossless formats, which is why it accepts LPCM as a method of handling lossless audio.


----------



## ooms

thanks you and I also received a good schooling on the subject in the ATI 5XXX series thread. my eyes are now open. lol.


any way to get the subwoofer less loud? ive already turned the BASS to -6 and the SE Level to -6 but its still to rumbly if there is a huge explosion or car crash. My main volume is on 21. My whole apartment shakes. and it gets a bit too low on the lows or it cant handle them. the other speakers are awesome though. ive tried moving it around the room and so far the best spot is on the left side of cough i sit on.


----------



## trbolvr

Took back my Samsung HT-Z420 and ordered this sony from amazon. Hope I like it because they charge a restocking fee for returns.


----------



## joebloggs13

I recently purchased a Samsung BD-P3600, which is now my main BD player, and it is hooked up to my s360. Previous to this I was using a Samsung BD-P1500 as my maing BD player. I have to say that there is a marked difference in the sound quality. Both players were set to pcm and the s360 set to afd std. The fact that the p3600 decodes dts master audio makes a big difference. Someone stated a few posts back that they are having trouble with the receiver passing dts-hd-ma. It does work. I just don't know why it's not working for that person. If the BD player decodes the audio, it should pass it along to the receiver.


----------



## dcchurchill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joebloggs13* /forum/post/17931775
> 
> 
> ... Someone stated a few posts back that they are having trouble with the receiver passing dts-hd-ma. It does work. I just don't know why it's not working for that person. If the BD player decodes the audio, it should pass it along to the receiver.



That someone may have been me. I was having issues getting the S360 to properly accept LPCM but have found it that it seems to be some sort of handshake issue with the BD HDMI input and my BD370. If I've previously been watching Netflix on the BD370 (which is only 2 Ch) the S360 seems to get stuck in that mode (even if both the BD370 and S360 have been powered off) unless I stop (not pause) the the disc with 5.1 audio, switch the S360's HDMI input to TV for a few seconds, switch the input back to BD then restart the 5.1 disk. When this is the case the S260 will properly display 5.1 Ch and with the Sound Field set to AFD Std. properly plays the decoded LPCM stream from the BD370.


I have to go through some more troubleshooting to find the exact circumstances that get the S360 "stuck" on 2 Ch. I suspect it may have something to do with the fact that I have the HDMI control set to "ON"; even though my LG TV and BD Player are not "BRAVIA Sync" compatible they do seem to be CEC compatible enough so that if I power off my TV it automatically powers off the BD370 and S360 - which makes my remote power off macro very simple. I'm going to try turning off the HDMI control and seeing if the problem goes away. If so, I'll have to change the power macros on my universal remote but that won't be too big a deal since all my components have discrete power codes.


----------



## dcchurchill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *joebloggs13* /forum/post/17931775
> 
> 
> ... Someone stated a few posts back that they are having trouble with the receiver passing dts-hd-ma. It does work. I just don't know why it's not working for that person. If the BD player decodes the audio, it should pass it along to the receiver.



That someone may have been me. I was having issues getting the S360 to properly accept LPCM but have found it that it seems to be some sort of handshake issue with the BD HDMI input and my BD370. If I've previously been watching Netflix on the BD370 (which is only 2 Ch) the S360 seems to get stuck in that mode (even if both the BD370 and S360 have been powered off) unless I stop (not pause) the the disc with 5.1 audio, switch the S360's HDMI input to TV for a few seconds, switch the input back to BD then restart the 5.1 disk. When this is the case the S260 will properly display 5.1 Ch and with the Sound Field set to AFD Std. properly plays the decoded LPCM stream from the BD370.


I still need to do some more troubleshooting but I suspect it might have something to do with the fact that I've set the Control for HDMI to "ON". Event though my LG TV and BD player are not "BRAVIA Sync" compatible they seem to be CEC compatible enough so that if I power off my TV the BD370 and S360 will also power off automatically. This makes my universal remote power macro very simple. If I find that turning off the Control for HDMI makes the issue go away I'll have to rework my remote macros but since I have discrete power codes for all my components that shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## ooms

yes, its because u set HDMI control to ON. Set it OFF like its supposed to be.


----------



## bulls4ever7

Has anyone tried this speakers with this system Energy Take 5 Pack 5CH Home Theater Speaker System? Will they work and sound good?


----------



## illini1022

About to pull the trigger on this system, anyone kind enough to answer a few quick questions for me?


1) This unit only accepts HDMI video inputs. Is there any video processing done or is the video signal passed through to the HDMI output identically? I would hope that there is no video processing/upscaling since a unit this cheap wouldn't be very good at it.


I.E., if the unit receives a 720p signal from the HDMI input, does the HDMI output have the exact same 720p video signal? My LG TV is pretty good at upscaling, so I want to continue to pass through raw video signals to it and allow it to take care of the upscaling. My cable box is set to pass through the raw program data, so it will switch between resolutions depending on the programming being viewed. Will the receiver roll with this fine and just keep passing through whatever resolution comes in?


2) I've noticed a number of people complaining that they can't get their audio working from an HTPC connected via HDMI. I'm hoping its just configuration/driver issues on there end, but can anyone confirm that this setup is working properly for them?


Thats really it. The tagline "Full HD 1080p Video Output" in the product description is what scared me. I do NOT want this unit converting all video signals to 1080p for me. Does that statement just mean it is capable of passing through a 1080p video input?


Thanks!


----------



## dcchurchill




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *illini1022* /forum/post/17955197
> 
> 
> About to pull the trigger on this system, anyone kind enough to answer a few quick questions for me?
> 
> 
> 1) This unit only accepts HDMI video inputs. Is there any video processing done or is the video signal passed through to the HDMI output identically? I would hope that there is no video processing/upscaling since a unit this cheap wouldn't be very good at it.
> 
> 
> I.E., if the unit receives a 720p signal from the HDMI input, does the HDMI output have the exact same 720p video signal? My LG TV is pretty good at upscaling, so I want to continue to pass through raw video signals to it and allow it to take care of the upscaling. My cable box is set to pass through the raw program data, so it will switch between resolutions depending on the programming being viewed. Will the receiver roll with this fine and just keep passing through whatever resolution comes in?



I've not noticed any video processing with mine. My LG TV shows the resolution of the source when getting it's input from the S360 for example when viewing my Dish 722 source the LG TV indicates 1080i and when viewing my LG BD370 it indicates 1080P/24. Hope that helps.


----------



## ooms

it does not do any processing to the HDMI video signal. whatever it is sent from the device that is what it outputs to your tv. the only way something unexpected might occur is if the device (ps3, sat box, etc...) it outputting something other than expected thus the receiver will output something other than expected also.



i also wanted to make a note to all the audio noobes like. the placement of the subwoofer is the #1 important thing to play with if you are dissapointed by the way the lows are sounding. The second most important thing is the level control. Currently I have my master volume at 18. My subwoofer level though is -6 the the levels on the other speakers are all 5 or 6 db (default is 0 for most auto calibrations and default value without calibration). Placing the sub in a corner helped a lot to even out the bass and make it less rumbly and more deep. By corner I mean having its rear, one side and bottom very close to a surface. In my case since its on left corner, its left side is against a wall, its rear is against a wall, and its bottom is on the floor. Though even after doing this it still did not sound good as I had to use 22 or 23 master volume to get adequate sound from surround speakers. Then I realized I can reduce the master volume, and thus tame the sub, but go into Level control and up the levels on all the surround speakers. Doing this I was able to turn master volume down to 18, giving me plenty of smooth bass from the sub and loud volume from the surrounds. I also set Tone BASS to -6 I should mention.


----------



## illini1022

Thanks, I bought the system and got everything set up. I'm pretty happy with how it sounds.


My only issue: if I'm within about a foot of any of the speakers, I can hear a very slight white noise/buzz/static. Its audible from all the speakers, including ones I didn't splice at all. (I thought that fact was worth adding, even though I know I did a solid job on the splicing)


It doesn't increase or decrease with the volume, and its present even when the cable box (only source at the moment) is disconnected. As soon as I power the AVR on, you can hear the white noise from the speakers. As long as I move the surrounds about a foot away from the couch, I guess I won't really notice...


Is this just something I should be dealing with from a 300 dollar HTIB? Or is there potentially a defect in the AVR? I was going to look into ground loop issues but the power plug for this AVR is only two pronged anyways. Nonetheless, I tried a different outlet and inserted a surge protector. I also tried moving the AVR further away from any equipment in the room. No luck.


Any ideas or should I just be living with this?


----------



## t-bone123

I thought I was sold on the yamaha yt391 until I stumbled on this thread. Sounds like this might be what I need! I haven't found a negative review yet.


----------



## davyo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *t-bone123* /forum/post/17997266
> 
> 
> I thought I was sold on the yamaha yt391 until I stumbled on this thread. Sounds like this might be what I need! I haven't found a negative review yet.



Yes, its a great system, but a word of advice, get an extended warrenty, my Sony 360 died on me 3 weeks into ownership, luckly I was still under the store's 30 day return policy.


Cheers

Davyo


----------



## joebloggs13

I have owned mine for about eight months now. I had it hooked up to a Samsung p1500 BD and it was very good as I was getting Dolby True HD, but I have since moved the P1500 upstairs, and bought a Samsung p3600 BD for my main set up. Well, I can tell you the SQ is now amazing. DTS-HD Master Audio is a big step up, and I never would have thought that.


With the S360 set to AFD STD, I can take advantage of the p3600's processing power. For movies, this little unit sure packs a punch! My next BD purchase is Band of Brothers...can't wait!


----------



## joebloggs13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *illini1022* /forum/post/17977803
> 
> 
> Thanks, I bought the system and got everything set up. I'm pretty happy with how it sounds.
> 
> 
> My only issue: if I'm within about a foot of any of the speakers, I can hear a very slight white noise/buzz/static. Its audible from all the speakers, including ones I didn't splice at all. (I thought that fact was worth adding, even though I know I did a solid job on the splicing)
> 
> 
> It doesn't increase or decrease with the volume, and its present even when the cable box (only source at the moment) is disconnected. As soon as I power the AVR on, you can hear the white noise from the speakers. As long as I move the surrounds about a foot away from the couch, I guess I won't really notice...
> 
> 
> Is this just something I should be dealing with from a 300 dollar HTIB? Or is there potentially a defect in the AVR? I was going to look into ground loop issues but the power plug for this AVR is only two pronged anyways. Nonetheless, I tried a different outlet and inserted a surge protector. I also tried moving the AVR further away from any equipment in the room. No luck.
> 
> 
> Any ideas or should I just be living with this?



I am not getting any static at all. I guess you have checked all your connections?


----------



## t-bone123

Well I pulled the trigger on one of these last night and hope to have it by the weekend.

Based off all the info in this thread I think I made the right decision!


----------



## Grigser

Has anyone tried the Rocketfish wireless kit with it?


I know you would have to splice wiring but to me it doesn't seem like that would be anymore of a problem than splicing the wires for needing more wire than they provide for the back speakers.


----------



## Methodis

Dumb question incoming:


Do I have to hook these up as 5.1 right out of the box or could I hook up say the front 2 speakers and the sub and use it as 2.1 (or 3.1 if that makes sense) until I can re-arrange my room?


Thanks


----------



## Methodis

Ok I answered my own question but I have another one;


what sound type should I leave it on? The default one seems to only use the front two speakers and not the full range so


----------



## jdy256




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Methodis* /forum/post/18022361
> 
> 
> Dumb question incoming:
> 
> 
> Do I have to hook these up as 5.1 right out of the box or could I hook up say the front 2 speakers and the sub and use it as 2.1 (or 3.1 if that makes sense) until I can re-arrange my room?
> 
> 
> Thanks



Hi there.


I really don't think this was a dumb question at all.


I don't own this system yet, but I am strongly considering it. There are lots of reasons why people might pick up this system now but delay a full 5.1 setup until some point at which it becomes convenient or practical to implement it.


I am with you. I am also interested in what you determine is a reasonable temporary solution to your sound settings.


Thank you for posting.


----------



## eiker_ir




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Methodis* /forum/post/18024176
> 
> 
> Ok I answered my own question but I have another one;
> 
> 
> what sound type should I leave it on? The default one seems to only use the front two speakers and not the full range so




AFD plays the track as it is, so if the source is sending stereo it will play it in stereo, if it's sending 5.1 it will play it like that.


I like to keep it in AFD for movies and use Pro Logic II when playing stereo/mono sources.


----------



## tighr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *eiker_ir* /forum/post/18028324
> 
> 
> AFD plays the track as it is, so if the source is sending stereo it will play it in stereo, if it's sending 5.1 it will play it like that.
> 
> 
> I like to keep it in AFD for movies and use Pro Logic II when playing stereo/mono sources.



I was originally keeping mine in PLII for all sources, but recently I decided to give AFD a shot. Works pretty good. I still haven't used the microphone to set up the sound because I haven't hung my surrounds on the wall yet, they are still sitting on my endtables.


----------



## Methodis

Yeah it's weird; AFD wouldn't do my 360 in 5.1 even though I have it set like that. Trying to set up my PS3 to use it right now, but I can't get the HDMI video to go through it for some reason


----------



## tighr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Methodis* /forum/post/18028999
> 
> 
> Yeah it's weird; AFD wouldn't do my 360 in 5.1 even though I have it set like that. Trying to set up my PS3 to use it right now, but I can't get the HDMI video to go through it for some reason



That's weird, AFD handles my Xbox360 just fine. Although it depends on what signal the Xbox is sending to the receiver; it will often switch between 2.0 and 5.1 depending on whether i'm on the menu, in a game, or watching a dvd or netflix.


----------



## Methodis

Hmm, I was playing Mass Effect 2 earlier and it stayed in 2.1 the whole time










EDIT: Nevermind, i'm a idiot, had my video out hdmi cable switched . Still have the adr standard problem though










EDIT2: Ok, PS3 works fine in ads standard or w/e. 5.1 and everything, just still the 360 is going to 2.1


----------



## Methodis

Changed my 360 to component cables from VGA and still no go on 5.1







. Anyone got a idea?


----------



## tighr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Methodis* /forum/post/18036103
> 
> 
> Changed my 360 to component cables from VGA and still no go on 5.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Anyone got a idea?



How are you running your audio? My Xbox is hooked up via HDMI.


----------



## Methodis

The white and red cable, my 360 doesn't have a HDMI port (one of the earlier premium models)


----------



## tighr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Methodis* /forum/post/18037254
> 
> 
> The white and red cable, my 360 doesn't have a HDMI port (one of the earlier premium models)



There's your answer. You cannot get 5.1 audio through composite cables. Leave it on prologic, that will simulate the surround fairly well.


----------



## ludedude

Just curious, is there a way to change the input titles (ie change bd to ps3 or pc etc).


----------



## Methodis




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tighr* /forum/post/18037277
> 
> 
> There's your answer. You cannot get 5.1 audio through composite cables. Leave it on prologic, that will simulate the surround fairly well.



Wow I never knew that :O. Thanks man. I guess I have to look into other ways to get my 360 to output 5.1


Would a Toslink cable work with this receiver? I'm determined to get the 5.1 now


----------



## t-bone123

Toslink should work. Thats how I had mine doing 5.1 w/ my old Samsung system.

Got my Sony yesterday and going to try and hook it up shortly!


----------



## BlackHawkTDI

I also own the HT-SS360 system as well as the BDP-S360 matching BD player.. i must say the picture and sound is bliss.. i have the BD player, Xbox 360, and Comcast DVR all connected via HDMI to the reciecer. Its the best electronic purchase i've made in recent years.


----------



## joebloggs13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BlackHawkTDI* /forum/post/18055685
> 
> 
> I also own the HT-SS360 system.. i must say the picture and sound is bliss... Its the best electronic purchase i've made in recent years.



+1
















Except, instead of the Sony BD player, my SS360 is hooked up to a Samsung BD-P3600 and Xbox360. Sound and picture is still bliss


----------



## tighr

I also have the Sony BD-360 player, and I have my receiver set up with my Blu Ray on BD, HD-DVD player on DVD, and the Xbox360 is on SAT. Then I have my AT&T U-Verse box set up via HDMI to the TV, with an optical cable going from the TV to the receiver on the TV input. The reason I did this is so the receiver can be used for not just the U-Verse, but also the Wii, the computer, and any other device that is connected to the television (essentially using the television as only a monitor).


The problem this causes is that the AT&T U-verse box doesn't send 5.1 over HDMI, only optical. Well, the S-360 only has one optical input, and I'm already using that from the TV! So I'm unable to have true 5.1 sound when I watch TV. I'm kinda disappointed, and its not the fault of Sony or my receiver at all, but Cisco should get on the ball and fix their box.


This wouldn't be a problem if I just hooked the optical cable from the U-Verse box to the S-360. But then I wouldn't also be able to hear the Wii or computer or any other devices through the stereo. Very disappointing.


----------



## greatgerm

I'm getting ready to pull the trigger on this and I'm wondering if there is any compelling reason to look at anything else if my budget is less than $400?


----------



## dogday




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *greatgerm* /forum/post/18072131
> 
> 
> I'm getting ready to pull the trigger on this and I'm wondering if there is any compelling reason to look at anything else if my budget is less than $400?



No.


It's a great unit. No regrets.


----------



## ooms

might wanna look into getting a reciever and 5.1 speakers seperately if you have $400. the ss360 is really plain, i wish it had more adjustment options. if i had to do it all over again id get this reciever:

http://www.amazon.com/Sony-STR-DH800...pr_product_top 


and some decent 5.1 speaker only package.


----------



## greatgerm




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ooms* /forum/post/18074157
> 
> 
> might wanna look into getting a reciever and 5.1 speakers seperately if you have $400. the ss360 is really plain, i wish it had more adjustment options. if i had to do it all over again id get this reciever:
> 
> and some decent 5.1 speaker only package.




I'm definitely not opposed to going the separate receiver and speakers route. I've seen some fairly inexpensive speaker packages like the Yamaha NS-SP1800BL. Would this be a good match or is there some Sony trickery I should be aware of?


----------



## ooms

i really dont know. i would just base my decision by the reviews on amazon or newegg. thats what i always do.


----------



## pucknut

got the 360 installed and tested ok...........i tweaked all the speakers and sub to 6.0.(prob going to have to turn down the sub, a bit......my question is, am i correct in assuming that you wont get sound through the rear speakers unless the broadcast is in surround sound?....if u are watching a hd movie or sports (espn) what setting do you leave the sound field in?.............do u guys tweak the bass and treble also?...........any other tips and tricks will be appreciated..... last question, how do i get the remote to control everything?..........tks in advance........michael


----------



## tighr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pucknut* /forum/post/18080039
> 
> 
> got the 360 installed and tested ok...........i tweaked all the speakers and sub to 6.0.(prob going to have to turn down the sub, a bit......my question is, am i correct in assuming that you wont get sound through the rear speakers unless the broadcast is in surround sound?....if u are watching a hd movie or sports (espn) what setting do you leave the sound field in?.............do u guys tweak the bass and treble also?...........any other tips and tricks will be appreciated..... last question, how do i get the remote to control everything?..........tks in advance........michael



I haven't tweaked the sound settings much, so no advice there. As for surround: If the broadcast is not 5.1, you can still get surround sound if you use Prologic. Prologic is a way of decoding the multiplexed surround channels from a stereo signal. If you are watching OTA or cable with 5.1 digital, then AFD standard will play the signal properly.


----------



## pucknut

again.........should u get audio thru the rear speakers ALL the time or only when its broadcast in surround sound?


----------



## tighr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pucknut* /forum/post/18081304
> 
> 
> again.........should u get audio thru the rear speakers ALL the time or only when its broadcast in surround sound?



No. Not all the time.


You will however get some faint sounds most of the time.


----------



## LarryInRI

Today, I hooked up this system for the bedroom. Well, temporarily hooked it up -- the JBL WEM-1 wireless rear speaker amplifier system should arrive Monday. (I use the WEM-1 in my main audio room also.)


After reading this thread, I installed the S360 system using the Pro Logic II decoding setting.


It's interesting. Using the optical input, I found that when a source is encoded two channel, the front panel of the amplifier indicates all speakers active using Dolby PL II -- which is what one would expect.


However, still using the PL II setting and feeding the amplifier with a 5.1 optical source, the front panel changes to show all six speaker channels still active but not with Dolby PL II. It now shows LFE active. Listening to the sound verifies that it is playing five discrete channels plus the SW, of course.


So, from this I conclude that this little system can detect and change from Pro Logic to 5.1 while in the PL II mode.


Has anyone else seen this?


Larry


----------



## tighr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *LarryInRI* /forum/post/18091883
> 
> 
> So, from this I conclude that this little system can detect and change from Pro Logic to 5.1 while in the PL II mode.
> 
> 
> Has anyone else seen this?



Prologic II is a 5 channel decoder that interprets stereo as surround. When the system is in PLII, it's taking your 5.1 source and decoding it to 5.1 sources. The real benefit to PLII comes when you're listening to a stereo source that was encoded with surround channels, as PLII can decode them properly.


DTS and Dolby Digital are digital signals as opposed to analog, and therefore are truly discrete.


----------



## t-bone123

Got mine installed in my bonus room this weekend and so far I am impressed!

I have a PS3, Xbox360, Wii and a upconvert DVD going through it and I can say that it blows away the cheap Samsung setup I had. Still need to play with the speaker levels and tones but I must say I am loving it so far.


----------



## LarryInRI




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tighr* /forum/post/18092003
> 
> 
> Prologic II is a 5 channel decoder that interprets stereo as surround. When the system is in PLII, it's taking your 5.1 source and decoding it to 5.1 sources. The real benefit to PLII comes when you're listening to a stereo source that was encoded with surround channels, as PLII can decode them properly.
> 
> 
> DTS and Dolby Digital are digital signals as opposed to analog, and therefore are truly discrete.




Thanks.


I do understand the mathematics and implementation involved in the matrix system used by analog Pro Logic. What I do not understand is the internal operation of this particular HT amplifier and the associated marketing jargon. The manual is somewhat less than clear.


That being said: With this specific HTS-S360 system and a Dolby Digital source, which 'sound field' setting is best to take advantage of this 5.1 discrete digital signal through a TOSLINK connection? For example, in the A.F.D. modes using TOSLINK, does the amplifier switch from processing analog encoded surround to processing discrete digital on its own? It appears that it does.



Also, going way off the general topic : Which and how much of the various features of the Sony 'Cary Grant' (Movie D.C.S. aka Cinema Studio EX A) sound field is implemented in this amplifier? Is screen depth (if so, at which setting), virtual speakers, etc used? How much of the D.C.S. effect itself is used -- what level is it set? Probably unavailable information -- but if one never asks...











Thanks again,

Larry


----------



## fattyl

I'm looking to purchase this unit really soon and had a question that might've been answered already but here goes.


LPCM (2CH/5.1CH/7.1CH) thru HDMI Yes/Yes/No


What does this mean? Does it mean that it can decode dtsHD and TrueHD?


----------



## tighr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *fattyl* /forum/post/18107310
> 
> 
> I'm looking to purchase this unit really soon and had a question that might've been answered already but here goes.
> 
> 
> LPCM (2CH/5.1CH/7.1CH) thru HDMI Yes/Yes/No
> 
> 
> What does this mean? Does it mean that it can decode dtsHD and TrueHD?



Yes, except this is a 5.1 system. That likely explains why it's unable to decode 7.1. You need to ensure your Blu-Ray player is set up to send LPCM.


----------



## fattyl

Perfect. I will be pulling the trigger today, hopefully it's awesome!


----------



## gclarkso

Hi,


I have a Samsung 52A-650, FIOS STB, Sony N-460 and a new Sony S-360. I have the STB and BD HDMI connected directly to the LCD. What I'm hoping to do is in lieu of connecting the components directly to the 360 and running a single HDMI out to the LCD, is leave the connections as is, and run an optical out of the BD to the 360.


What I'm trying to achieve is to have the audio from FIOS coming through the LCD speakers (without having to turn the 360 on) and when watching a BD, having the audio coming through the 360 (with it obviously turned on).


If this isn't possible, perhaps a different method is available.


Thanks,

Gordon


----------



## tighr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gclarkso* /forum/post/18202729
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I have a Samsung 52A-650, FIOS STB, Sony N-460 and a new Sony S-360. I have the STB and BD HDMI connected directly to the LCD. What I'm hoping to do is in lieu of connecting the components directly to the 360 and running a single HDMI out to the LCD, is leave the connections as is, and run an optical out of the BD to the 360.
> 
> 
> What I'm trying to achieve is to have the audio from FIOS coming through the LCD speakers (without having to turn the 360 on) and when watching a BD, having the audio coming through the 360 (with it obviously turned on).
> 
> 
> If this isn't possible, perhaps a different method is available.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Gordon



I currently do similar for my U-Verse box. I have two HDMI inputs on my TV; one is for the U-Verse box on HDMI1, and the other is for the S360 on HDMI2 (to output BD, HDDVD, and XBOX video from the S360 to my DLP). I then have an optical out from the TV going to the optical in on the S360 "TV" input. I set the S360 to "TV" and my DLP to "HDMI1" when I want to watch U-Verse. If I want to, I can use the television volume or the s360, but I typically just use the S360 and leave the television on internal mute.


My only problem with this setup is that the AT&T Cisco STB will not pass 5.1 audio through HDMI, so I lose true 5.1 even though I have optical from the TV going to the receiver. I suppose I could just go optical out from the Cisco STB straight to the S360, but then I would lose the ability to send audio to the S360 from the Wii and any other peripherals hooked directly to the TV.


----------



## JChin

tighr


> Quote:
> My only problem with this setup is that the AT&T Cisco STB will not pass 5.1 audio through HDMI, so I lose true 5.1 even though I have optical from the TV going to the receiver. I suppose I could just go optical out from the Cisco STB straight to the S360, but then I would lose the ability to send audio to the S360 from the Wii and any other peripherals hooked directly to the TV.



Hi tighr, Uverse had a software update at the beginning of last summer that enabled 5.1 over HDMI. Go into Menu > Option > Audio/Language > Digital Audio Output. I'm not sure if this applies to Cisco box but it does apply to Motorola STB.

Does the Cisco STB have Digital Coax Out? If not, then get a Optical to Coaxial (RCA) converter from monoprice and plug it to S360 (coax video2). That way you can still keep the optical from Tv for Wii and OTA, etc..


----------



## diesel guy

its nice


----------



## gclarkso




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gclarkso* /forum/post/18202729
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> I have a Samsung 52A-650, FIOS STB, Sony N-460 and a new Sony S-360. I have the STB and BD HDMI connected directly to the LCD. What I'm hoping to do is in lieu of connecting the components directly to the 360 and running a single HDMI out to the LCD, is leave the connections as is, and run an optical out of the BD to the 360.
> 
> 
> What I'm trying to achieve is to have the audio from FIOS coming through the LCD speakers (without having to turn the 360 on) and when watching a BD, having the audio coming through the 360 (with it obviously turned on).
> 
> 
> If this isn't possible, perhaps a different method is available.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Gordon



Ah Ha...got it. HDMI Control=ON...so when you power the 360 off, it reverts to Standby Mode...and allows the STB and LCD act independently.


----------



## pucknut

the length of the wire for the sub is too short for where i want to put it. Has anyone spliced and added more wire, to gain the necessary length? I am thinking it should not be a problem!


----------



## t-bone123

I ended up extending my sub wires (and surrounds for that matter) and have no problems.


----------



## pucknut

tbone..........i am assuming that you cut the sub wire and spliced more length to both ends (obviously)......and it was not a problem........ty in advance


----------



## t-bone123

pucknut: yes thats what I did, I soldered my connections but any butt splice or the like would work fine.


----------



## pucknut

ty tbone. i cut both ends and did the spice, works perfectly. ty


----------



## pucknut

currently i have a cablevision cable box connected to the sat. in on the sony receiver........When i get the dvr box from cablevision, which is the cable box and dvr combined, i assume i connect it to the SAT IN of the sony receiver. i will be able to record, if its connected there, wont i?


----------



## Ennui

I have Bose speakers installed now. Is there any kind of mounting thread in these surround speakers? I read they have a keyhole mount. Is that it?


----------



## tighr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pucknut* /forum/post/18272484
> 
> 
> currently i have a cablevision cable box connected to the sat. in on the sony receiver........When i get the dvr box from cablevision, which is the cable box and dvr combined, i assume i connect it to the SAT IN of the sony receiver. i will be able to record, if its connected there, wont i?



Yes. The receiver is only a passthrough deveice, if you can see it on your TV you're good to go.


----------



## Grigser




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ennui* /forum/post/18273059
> 
> 
> I have Bose speakers installed now. Is there any kind of mounting thread in these surround speakers? I read they have a keyhole mount. Is that it?



Here is a picture of the back - http://www.newegg.com/Product/ImageG...eater%20System 


I got my system last Thursday and am very happy with it. Easy setup and haven't changed any settings yet or run the calibration.


----------



## pucknut

i have a SANSA CLIP MP3 player. Can this be connected to the DM port on the back and if it can.....HOW?


----------



## Ennui




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Grigser* /forum/post/18273727
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of the back - http://www.newegg.com/Product/ImageG...eater%20System
> 
> 
> I got my system last Thursday and am very happy with it. Easy setup and haven't changed any settings yet or run the calibration.



Thank you for posting the link. It looks like there is a female threaded brass insert immediately below the terminals on the back.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ennui* /forum/post/18277036
> 
> 
> Thank you for posting the link. It looks like there is a female threaded brass insert immediately below the terminals on the back.



Hi Ennui, I don't own this unit but most speakers that I have hung has either a insert that is 1/4"-20 or 3/8" 16 threaded insert.


----------



## Ennui




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JChin* /forum/post/18277564
> 
> 
> Hi Ennui, I don't own this unit but most speakers that I have hung has either a insert that is 1/4"-20 or 3/8" 16 threaded insert.



Thanks, JChin. Yes, that is my experience too. But the manual talks only of the keyhole slot.


----------



## joebloggs13




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pucknut* /forum/post/18080039
> 
> 
> got the 360 installed and tested ok...........i tweaked all the speakers and sub to 6.0.(prob going to have to turn down the sub, a bit......my question is, am i correct in assuming that you wont get sound through the rear speakers unless the broadcast is in surround sound?....if u are watching a hd movie or sports (espn) what setting do you leave the sound field in?.............do u guys tweak the bass and treble also?...........any other tips and tricks will be appreciated..... last question, how do i get the remote to control everything?..........tks in advance........michael



A little late in responding to this, but here is my two cents. If you set the receiver to AFD Multi you will get sound out of the rear subs. I do this when I am watching the footie on Setanta, and it sounds fantastic. You will have to turn the volume up a little higher than when you watch BDs and such, but I find this setting works well.


I use AFD Multi only for this, for BDs, it's AFD STD or PL II.


----------



## james_s

Hello everyone,


I'm new to this forum so, if you don't mind, play nice.










This subject has been broached before but, as far as I could see, never answered.


My set up is currently three peripherals set up through the receiver (all HDMI) with an HDMI out the my tv. Now, since the wife occasionally needs her quiet time to read and gets distracted by my video games, I've opted for some wireless headphones for myself. With no audio output on the receiver itself, how is this done, short of routing everything through the tv and then through the receiver (just seems redundant).


The headphone work with everything as long as it's connected directly to the audio source, however, when the power (or stand-by) button is pressed on the receiver controller, the video continues to play and the audio gets transferred to the tv (and because the input for the headphones is coming from the output of the tv, it goes to the headphones) but only for approximately 10 seconds.


This makes me think that there is some option, somewhere, to achieve this result on a more permanent level.


Sorry for the lengthy post and thank you for any help you could give me.


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *james_s* /forum/post/18282894
> 
> 
> The headphone work with everything as long as it's connected directly to the audio source, however, when the power (or stand-by) button is pressed on the receiver controller, the video continues to play and the audio gets transferred to the tv (and because the input for the headphones is coming from the output of the tv, it goes to the headphones) but only for approximately 10 seconds.
> 
> 
> This makes me think that there is some option, somewhere, to achieve this result on a more permanent level.



Hi james_s and welcome to the forum.

Let me understand this, the S360 is power "OFF" (placed in "Standby" mode) so the Tv has video and sound. Tv audio is output to wireless headphone receiver but sound only last 10 seconds. Is this correct?


Go into your Tv menu under sound setting (Ext. Speakers) and disable the internal speakers and see if this works.


----------



## james_s

Thanks for the reply, JChin. To be more specific, when I hit the I/O (power button on the remote for the receiver) after a short blank screen and no audio, the video and audio continue (though the audio gets transferred to my headphones which are coming from the L/R audio out into a base station for the wireless headset) and both, video and audio, cease after about 10 seconds. Before pressing the power button, video plays and audio plays through the speakers connected to the receiver.


Nothing happens when I disable the internal speakers.


----------



## JChin

So is the S360 is setup for pass through and if so is the "Active Standby" indicator lamp on (amber color)?


----------



## james_s

The active standby light does go on (when control for HDMI is set to "on", otherwise it just shuts down entirely).


I mentioned that I'm using three peripherals. I've got an Xbox 360, an AppleTv and a WDTV (media player) hooked up to the receiver. The WDTV and the Xbox both continue to play video and audio (through the headset) for about 10 seconds after the receiver goes into standby. However, the AppleTV only displays the video for the 10 seconds, no audio.


For the other two, for those 10 seconds, it seems as if the receiver isn't even there and that the peripherals are connected directly to the tv.


----------



## Costanza

I was just reading this thread curiously, and shocked to see they rate this machine at 1000 watts total output. LOL?! That's the biggest ******** rating I've ever seen.


edit: censored word was BS


----------



## JChin




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *james_s* /forum/post/18285375
> 
> 
> The active standby light does go on (when control for HDMI is set to "on", otherwise it just shuts down entirely).
> 
> 
> I mentioned that I'm using three peripherals. I've got an Xbox 360, an AppleTv and a WDTV (media player) hooked up to the receiver. The WDTV and the Xbox both continue to play video and audio (through the headset) for about 10 seconds after the receiver goes into standby. However, the AppleTV only displays the video for the 10 seconds, no audio.
> 
> 
> For the other two, for those 10 seconds, it seems as if the receiver isn't even there and that the peripherals are connected directly to the tv.



Thats odd, maybe because HDMI going in is digital and L/R audio out is analog (may not make a difference). But does the Tv have optical out and wireless base station have optical in, if so try that.


----------



## james_s

No, unfortunately, there's no optical input in the base station... I may have to bite the bullet and replace the receiver with another model that has an audio out. The ten seconds there is what just baffles me. It does what I need it to. I know it's there... but there doesn't seem to be a way to get it working like that permanently.


Thanks for you help though. I'll keep checking back in case you, or anyone else, thinks of something.


Who makes a home theatre system without an audio out? I imagine, more often than not, that people have a partner or a family in the same house who prefer a silent atmosphere.


----------



## james_s

Any suggestions on a similar receiver that would be compatible with the speakers I already have? It's got the proprietary cable links for the receiver.


----------



## JChin

Sorry james_s, I definitely will post back if I come up with something.


----------



## rdonnel1

Thinking about getting this set but wanted to know one thing...


Cnet said it was bad for music, so how is music on this system? Is it really that bad?


----------



## Shadowboricua




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdonnel1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Thinking about getting this set but wanted to know one thing...
> 
> 
> Cnet said it was bad for music, so how is music on this system? Is it really that bad?



Why not get the SS370?


----------



## tighr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rdonnel1* /forum/post/18724994
> 
> 
> Thinking about getting this set but wanted to know one thing...
> 
> 
> Cnet said it was bad for music, so how is music on this system? Is it really that bad?



Its not that its bad, its just not optimized for music. I don't like the music options available. It doesn't quite fill the room the way 5.1 Blu Rays do.


----------



## whoami.2k7

My cable box is connected through HDMI to 360, and audio signal for all the channels is not same few are 5.1 & few are 2.0, which sound field should I select on 360?


----------



## tighr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whoami.2k7* /forum/post/18765378
> 
> 
> My cable box is connected through HDMI to 360, and audio signal for all the channels is not same few are 5.1 & few are 2.0, which sound field should I select on 360?



I use PLII MV on my cable box because it will simulate surround for the 2.0 channels but will pass native 5.1 for those stations that deliver it. If you'd rather not get "fake" surround, leave it on AFD Std. It will send audio to only those speakers that have audio.


----------



## whoami.2k7




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tighr* /forum/post/18766552
> 
> 
> I use PLII MV on my cable box because it will simulate surround for the 2.0 channels but will pass native 5.1 for those stations that deliver it. If you'd rather not get "fake" surround, leave it on AFD Std. It will send audio to only those speakers that have audio.




Thanks you


----------



## whoami.2k7

Speaker wire for the surround speakers is not enough, what gauge speaker wire should I buy to extend.... and do I need to twist the edges or any clippers available in the market to attach both the wire?


----------



## tighr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whoami.2k7* /forum/post/18766859
> 
> 
> Speaker wire for the surround speakers is not enough, what gauge speaker wire should I buy to extend.... and do I need to twist the edges or any clippers available in the market to attach both the wire?



I used 16 gauge, which was probably overkill. I can't recommend any clips since I use a wall plate, but twisting the wires and using electrical tape should be sufficient.


----------



## whoami.2k7

I want to buy PS3, can I use HTSS360 remote with PS3?


----------



## txrose




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *whoami.2k7* /forum/post/18797633
> 
> 
> I want to buy PS3, can I use HTSS360 remote with PS3?



They may both be made by Sony but they use different technology and so the answer is no.


----------



## turbofox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *davyo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> So I been reading this thread for a while now and have not seen to much talk about how the HTS-S360 sounds.
> 
> 
> Most of the chat here is about changing speakers and remote's and other stuff.
> 
> 
> Anyone care to comment on how the system itself sounds ????
> 
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Davyo




I recently got this system as an upgrade from Logitech's Z680 speaker system. I like that I can hook my Sony bd and Xbox 360 with HDMI instead of coax/toslink cables. On paper the RMS is 1000 watts as compared to 500 from the logitech. The bass is quite surprising considering it's a tiny 6" speaker. It fills my basement very well. The dialogue from the center is crisp and the surrounds are decent considering their size. This is subjective of course because I'm no audiophile. I just wanted an easier way to hook up my peripherals and for the price this was a good buy. The sound is great for BDs but mediocre for music. But that depends on your taste. I would recommend maybe going to a Sony store and testing the demo if available.


----------



## turbofox

I have my 360 connected via hdmi. When the Xbox is turned on it displays 2.1 on the receiver during the Xbox logo. After the dashboard loads it switches to 5.1 on the receiver. Sometimes however it won't switch and stay 2.1. I'm using a Monster M2000 cable. Any suggestions as to this anomaly?


----------



## tighr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *turbofox* /forum/post/19343872
> 
> 
> I have my 360 connected via hdmi. When the Xbox is turned on it displays 2.1 on the receiver during the Xbox logo. After the dashboard loads it switches to 5.1 on the receiver. Sometimes however it won't switch and stay 2.1. I'm using a Monster M2000 cable. Any suggestions as to this anomaly?



Try loading a game or a DVD. It will switch, mine does. The dashboard itself doesn't have anything special about it that needs 5.1. If you load a game or DVD and it DOESN'T switch to 5.1, then either the source doesn't have 5.1 audio or something is wrong with your audio settings on the XBox.


----------



## Chris Jones

I have a general question. How does music in general sound on a home theater system? Specifically, how does this system sound for just music alone? I'm interested in using this system temporarily as a 3.1 set up for my ps3 but I'm also interested in using it to listen to music. Is there a mode for that?


----------



## samsurd2

IMO it will depend a lot on the source material, the source device and the quality of the speakers. For example, well-mastered audio CDs played on a decent CD player through good speakers will likely sound better than highly compressed mp3 files played from a cellphone on the same speakers. As for modes, most receivers generally have a stereo (2 channel) mode for music and usually some sort of "all channel" mode that plays the same thing from all speakers.


----------



## Karpediem

I recently moved my home theater and would like to use headphones occasionally while watching movies or playing games. I have my PS3 and Cable hooked up to the ss360 and then that goes to my projector. Am I screwed because there is no audio out from the receiver and it's connected to my PJ?


----------



## denali7432

hey guys, i just purchased this system today, and im pretty sure the speaker wires that come with it are cheap thin wires, 24g i think? i was wondering whats the biggest i can go on these? i was thinking 16-18g, not sure if 16g would fit may be to big or am i wrong? also besides hdmi and speaker wires what else would you suggest would do me well to pick up from mono?


----------



## JChin

Quote:

Originally Posted by *denali7432* 
hey guys, i just purchased this system today, and im pretty sure the speaker wires that come with it are cheap thin wires, 24g i think? i was wondering whats the biggest i can go on these? i was thinking 16-18g, not sure if 16g would fit may be to big or am i wrong? also besides hdmi and speaker wires what else would you suggest would do me well to pick up from mono?
Hi denali7432, 16g will be fine and suggest picking up a couple extra HDMI cables and even an optical cable for future upgrade or testing purpose.


----------



## monteb

Hey James,


I have an identical setup and had the same problem as you. What I did was hooked up my wireless headphones (sennheiser's) to the audio out of the tv. All you have to do is turn the volume of the tv down to "0". The audio will still go to your headphones.. (I'm assuming your wireless headphones have a volume control on them). The only caveat I guess was that I couldn't figure out how use the headphones with the audio going to the receiver. I have to set the audio to go to the internal speakers in the tv's audio settings.


Hope that at least sort of helps.


----------



## Ryan0503

I've had the Sony HTSS360 for a while and I love it. However I just bought a 3D TV ... since the SS360 does not have 3D pass thru I hooked my PS3 (Blu-Ray Player) up to the TV via HDMI, then ran a optical from the TV to the SS360. I'm not getting much of a signal from the rear speakers. Any thoughts on how I should set this up would be a great help. My whole set up right now has PS3, Xbox360, and DirecTV hooked up via HDMI to the TV and the Audio Out to the SS360 using optical. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## BIslander

You need to run audio direct to the receiver, not through the TV. Most sets only output stereo from devices attached using HDMI. Some will pass DD 5.1, in which case it's OK to route your set top box and Xbox through the TV. But, no TVs do DTS. And most Blu-rays have DTS tracks. So, I'd recommend using optical direct from the PS3 to your sound system. If your TV does not pass DD 5.1 from any devives, then you should use direct optical or coax connections for all of them.


----------



## tji

I've had this system for a couple years now. It has been working fine for the most part.


But, I recently picked up a Google TV box which I connect through my Sony, and I'm having issues with the resolution detection. When going through the Sony, it detects only 480p resolution. When going direct to the display it correctly detects 720p. Unfortunately, it doesn't give any manual override options when this happens, it just give me 480p.


Are there any settings/tweaks you guys have made for this type of issue? Can I change any of the HDMI detection behavior of this device?


----------



## BoogerBomb

I ran into this resolution issue when I got this unit and tried to hookup my computer through it. It would not display 1080 correctly through the receiver. I have to go directly to the tv with it.


----------



## brmeow

Quick question about this old system. Can I safely assume that Dolby Digital Plus was too new to be included in it?

(PS: If someone can help me understand how to search a specific thread, that would be appreciated.)


----------

